# Zoccola, troia, puttana e sciupa femmine e playboy



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2021)

Che significato date queste parole?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2021)

Dipende dai contesti, da chi le pronuncia e dal rapporto che si ha con questa persona.
Il monologo bellissimo e condivisibili. Lei è bravissima in questo
Aggiungo che come dice lei il problema è quando quelle parole equivalgono al pensiero.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che significato date queste parole?


Le parole sono l’espressione della cultura di una società, sono il risultato di un processo mentale che porta ad esprimersi in quel modo. Sono l’effetto e non la causa.

Quello che io contesto, da sempre, al politicamente corretto è il fatto che censurando le parole non si risolve il problema, si nasconde la polvere sotto il tappeto.

E le cose non sono così semplicistiche come la brava e simpatica Cortellesi le descrive, perché hanno a che fare con i ruoli dei generi nella società passata, nella società presente e futura.

In passato il ruolo definiva la dignità sociale, e definiva anche l’ambito del potere delle donne in quel tipo di società. Se qualcuno ancora pensa che quel potere fosse poco o fosse marginale, significa che della storia non ha capito un cazzo. IL potere di gestire la vita e la morte il potere di generare la vita. (Cit. Barbero).

L’errore è quello di considerare gli uomini carnefici e aguzzini dentro quei ruoli, dove anche (a titolo di stupido esempio) si sa benissimo che gli uomini erano vittime, quanto le donne, della povertà, delle guerre e dell’ ignoranza.

Oggi non è più così, rimangono retaggi. Rimane la sfida, questa sì, immane e laboriosa di ricreare un modello svincolato dai potentati economici che ci indirizzano e dai pregiudizi di genere.

La sfida non è banalmente censurare parole, è cambiare mentalità, possibilmente riconoscendo anche agli uomini lo status di vittime e non di carnefici, come effettivamente è. Riconoscendo al di fuori di questa sorta si neo puritanesimo, di questo neo maccartismo, che i ruoli sociali non possono essere polverizzati dentro un calderone impraticabile, come si tende di fare adesso, stabilendo con un righello cosa è bene e cosa e male e per chi…



Postilla:   Sono arcistufo di sentire che quando palpeggiavamo da bravi trogloditi adolescenti le nostre coetanee, lo si facesse per scarso rispetto o per senso di possesso. Evidentemente l’imbecille che l ha scritto o non è mai stato adolescente o era un represso. Le ragazzine dell’ epoca era molto più scaltre, vogliose di brividi e intelligenti di noi, dal momento che facevano di tutto per farsi palpeggiare. Un evoluzionista vedrebbe saggiamente in questo un retaggio etologico, il fine intellettuale di oggi, ben allineato, ignorante come un caprone, il solito inesistente abuso.

Questo tipo di mentalità ha portato all' arresto in classe, con tanto di ammanettamento difronte ai compagni, di un ragazzetto di 10 anni che in Inghilterra aveva dato uno bacetto a stampo ad una sua compagna. Reo, secondo la demente della sua insegnante di molestie è stato prontamente assicurato alla giustizia. Se è questo che vogliamo, non dobbiamo poi lamentarci che il confine del buonsenso si muova sempre più lontano.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Le parole sono l’espressione della cultura di una società, sono il risultato di un processo mentale che porta ad esprimersi in quel modo. Sono l’effetto e non la causa.
> 
> Quello che io contesto, da sempre, al politicamente corretto è il fatto che censurando le parole non si risolve il problema, si nasconde la polvere sotto il tappeto.
> 
> ...


Metti insieme molte cose diverse e alcune danno un cattivo sapore agli altri ottimi ingredienti.
Per me, hai ragione che i rapporti di potere siano innanzitutt rapporti di classe, un tempo, così come ora.
Una donna nera ricca ha più potere, in virtù della ricchezza, di un homeless bianco.
Ma vi sono rapporti di potere all’interno di ogni classe sociale e lì si vede il potere, in parte derivante dal potere economico, in parte no, che porta a una condizione subalterna le donne.
La legislazione e la religione hanno svolto in parte un ruolo di conservazione dei rapporti di potere e in parte di tutela della parte debole.
Per cui oggi l’attrice o cantante star ricchissima si tutela non sposandosi, rifiutando una istituzione che tutelava sua nonna. Però è diventata ricchissima usando ed essendo usata per la sua bellezza e la sua attrazione sessuale.
È tutto complicato.
Solo che viviamo in un tempo in cui uno strumento per ottenere visibilità è l’essere vittima come categoria, per consentire rivendicazioni collettive di categoria che non vadano a intaccare la differenza primaria di classe.
Il potere di generare era insieme un potere e una servitù, un onore e un onere.
Indubbiamente (ma sempre per me) gli anticoncezionali e la possibilità di un riscatto individuale attraverso il mondo dello spettacolo e sport sono strumenti per non cambiare nulla.

Resta che ancora si usano termini che definiscono negativamente chi può essere in una condizione di inferiorità di potere all’interno di ogni classe in base al sesso.
Madonna che interpreta la donna sessualmente libera, infatti lo fa giocando con i simboli delle donne di strada che restano sfruttate.
Ed è lo stesso con l’uso delle parole. Possiamo usarle come vogliamo, ma resta che se un tipo dice di avere più amanti è un gran figo, se lo fa una donna deve precisare che non sono poi tanti...


----------



## Vera (18 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che significato date queste parole?


Bellissimo monologo, di impatto. Sarebbe più giusto parlare di discriminazione sessuale e tutto dovrebbe partire già da quando si è piccoli. Insegnare che non ci sono giochi da femmina o giochi da maschi, per esempio, per non ritrovarsi da grandi con la convinzione che vi siano lavori da uomini e lavori da donna.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Bellissimo monologo, di impatto. Sarebbe più giusto parlare di discriminazione sessuale e tutto dovrebbe partire già da quando si è piccoli. Insegnare che non ci sono giochi da femmina o giochi da maschi, per esempio, per non ritrovarsi da grandi con la convinzione che vi siano lavori da uomini e lavori da donna.


Io non ho avuto alcun limiti nei giochi.
Comunque essendo impensabile un complotto patriarcale mondiale fin dalla notte dei tempi, avendo chiaro che i figli li fanno le donne, si può riconoscere che non tutto è oppressione.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ed è lo stesso con l’uso delle parole. Possiamo usarle come vogliamo, ma resta che se un tipo dice di avere più amanti è un gran figo, se lo fa una donna deve precisare che non sono poi tanti...*


Non per tutti, non per me, non per chiunque abbia ben chiaro il fatto che la condizione umana accomuna tutti, anche nella inesorabile solitudine di chi si crede er mejo figo (o la mejo figa) der  bigoncio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non per tutti, non per me, non per chiunque abbia ben chiaro il fatto che la condizione umana accomuna tutti, anche nella inesorabile solitudine di chi si crede er mejo figo (o la mejo figa) der  bigoncio.


Ovviamente vale se vi è apprezzamento o disprezzo a seconda del sesso.


----------



## spleen (18 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente vale se vi è apprezzamento o disprezzo a seconda del sesso.


Come è possibile disprezzare quello che si ama?  Vabbè, discorso che riguarda la sensibilità e non il potere...

E per tornare a bomba, io trovo che nel contesto dei giochi di potere anche la maternità sia sotto tiro, dal momento che si vuole svilirla a semplice prestazione procreativa, inserita perlomeno come tale in un contesto economico nel quale possa essere acquistata e venduta.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Come è possibile disprezzare quello che si ama?  Vabbè, discorso che riguarda la sensibilità e non il potere...
> 
> E per tornare a bomba, io trovo che nel contesto dei giochi di potere anche la maternità sia sotto tiro, dal momento che si vuole svilirla a semplice prestazione procreativa, inserita perlomeno come tale in un contesto economico nel quale possa essere acquistata e venduta.


Sono d’accordo, ma la questione vera, perché più diffusa, riguarda le aspettative e le richieste nei confronti dei figli prodotti tradizionalmente o no.


----------



## spleen (19 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo, ma la questione vera, perché più diffusa, riguarda le aspettative e le richieste nei confronti dei figli prodotti tradizionalmente o no.


La questione vera, perchè più diffusa è che si vuole creare una società destrutturata di ogni ruolo che non sia quello di consumatore.
E qualsiasi tentativo di resistenza, propositivo o maldestro che sia, è visto come un attentato alle sacre libertà personali.
E qui sarebbe il caso di aprirlo proprio un dibattito sulla libertà delle donne, visto che di stereotipi in proposito, dalla manager che "realizza se stessa", alla casalinga, passando per la modella con il relativo concetto di bellezza e di seduzione è una specie di contraddizione continua.
Te lo ricordi il monologo di Lella Costa?
E' da lì che si deve partire, per me, da quello che la società vuole per noi.
_Le dici magra, si sente grassa
Son tutte bionde, lei è corvina
Vanno le brune, diventa albina
Troppo educata, piaccion volgari
Troppo scosciata per le comari
Sei troppo colta preparata
Intelligente, qualificata
Il maschio è fragile, non lo umiliare
Se sei più brava non lo ostentare
Sei solo bella ma non sai far niente
Guarda che oggi l’uomo è esigente
L’aspetto fisico più non gli basta
Cita Alberoni e butta la pasta
Troppi labbroni non vanno più
Troppo quel seno, buttalo giù
Bianca la pelle, che sia di luna
Se non ti abbronzi, non sei nessuna
L’estate prossima con il cotone
Tornan di moda i fianchi a pallone
Ma per l’inverno la moda detta
Ci voglion forme da scolaretta
Piedi piccini, occhi cangianti
Seni minuscoli, anzi giganti
Alice assaggia, pilucca, tracanna
Prima è due metri, poi è una spanna
Alice pensa, poi si arrabatta
Niente da fare, è sempre inadatta
Alice morde, rosicchia, divora
Ma non si arrende, ci prova ancora
Alice piange, trangugia, digiuna
E’ tutte noi, è se stessa, è nessuna._


----------



## perplesso (19 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che significato date queste parole?


dissentirei sulla gatta morta = mignotta.   Zoccola è dialettale, lo sappiamo.    e squillo ormai è desueto.   mo se dice escort


----------



## Vera (20 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho avuto alcun limiti nei giochi.
> Comunque essendo impensabile un complotto patriarcale mondiale fin dalla notte dei tempi, avendo chiaro che i figli li fanno le donne, si può riconoscere che non tutto è oppressione.


Siamo state fortunate. Purtroppo non per tutti è così.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Siamo state fortunate. Purtroppo non per tutti è così.


È più una cosa recente per incrementare le vendite, come i bikini per bimbe di tre anni ecc.
I genitori non si rendono nemmeno conto di riprodurre stereotipi.


----------



## Martes (21 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> i bikini per bimbe di tre anni


Odiosi


----------



## Marjanna (21 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> resta che se un tipo dice di avere più amanti è un gran figo, se lo fa una donna deve precisare che non sono poi tanti...


Perchè suona da "buon fecondatore", mentre per la donna non andrà mai bene, perchè il suo compito rimane quello di allevare la prole, e la donna che va con tanti mi pare porti ad associazioni negative in questo ambito.

Comunque a me pare che queste discriminazioni partano prima di tutto dalle donne.
Ad esempio tra donne non mi pare, per quanto ho potuto vedere io almeno, che vi siano discriminazioni verso lesbiche.


----------



## JON (21 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Perchè suona da "buon fecondatore", mentre per la donna non andrà mai bene, perchè il suo compito rimane quello di allevare la prole, e la donna che va con tanti mi pare porti ad associazioni negative in questo ambito.*
> 
> Comunque a me pare che queste discriminazioni partano prima di tutto dalle donne.
> Ad esempio tra donne non mi pare, per quanto ho potuto vedere io almeno, che vi siano discriminazioni verso lesbiche.


Visto che il problema è più evidente quando gli individui devono dare conto all'istituzione del matrimonio e la famiglia, andrebbe detto che anche un maschio in questo caso non è che ci faccia una gran bella figura. Certo, in questi ambiti il maschio verrebbe appellato con un più eufemistico "sferzatore" mentre la femmina con un più diretto "zoccola", ma aldilà della nomea, visti da una prospettiva imparziale ed equilibrata, entrambi provocano i medesimi danni e quelle discriminanti decadono automaticamente.

Oggi i mariti/padri svolgono, o meglio dovrebbero svolgere, un ruolo si diverso ma altrettanto importante quello delle donne.
Relegare solo la donna quale destinataria dei doveri rivolti alla prole è già di per sé un atto improbo, se poi tutto questo diviene una discriminante utile solo alla strumentalizzazione allora forse il problema  è peggiore di quello puramente morale.
Tutti aspirano al controllo quando la loro vita è lecitamente subordinata ad altri e alle loro azioni, direi che sia normale. Taluni però, tanti, evidentemente dimenticano che la donna oggi non è più quella figura tacitamente subordinata del passato che rendeva i maschi titolari di una posizione scontata di potere. E la paura, si sa, si manifesta con una certa aggressività, anche solo verbale.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè suona da "buon fecondatore", mentre per la donna non andrà mai bene, perchè il suo compito rimane quello di allevare la prole, e la donna che va con tanti mi pare porti ad associazioni negative in questo ambito.
> 
> Comunque a *me pare che queste discriminazioni partano prima di tutto dalle donne.
> Ad esempio tra donne non mi pare, per quanto ho potuto vedere io almeno, che vi siano discriminazioni verso lesbiche*.


Non ho capito bene.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Visto che *il problema è più evidente quando gli individui devono dare conto all'istituzione del matrimonio e la famiglia*, andrebbe detto che anche un maschio in questo caso non è che ci faccia una gran bella figura. Certo, in questi ambiti il maschio verrebbe appellato con un più eufemistico "sferzatore" mentre la femmina con un più diretto "zoccola", ma aldilà della nomea, visti da una prospettiva imparziale ed equilibrata, entrambi provocano i medesimi danni e quelle discriminanti decadono automaticamente.
> 
> Oggi i mariti/padri svolgono, o meglio dovrebbero svolgere, un ruolo si diverso ma altrettanto importante quello delle donne.
> Relegare solo la donna quale destinataria dei doveri rivolti alla prole è già di per sé un atto improbo, se poi tutto questo diviene una discriminante utile solo alla strumentalizzazione allora forse il problema  è peggiore di quello puramente morale.
> Tutti aspirano al controllo quando la loro vita è lecitamente subordinata ad altri e alle loro azioni, direi che sia normale. Taluni però, tanti, evidentemente dimenticano che la donna oggi non è più quella figura tacitamente subordinata del passato che rendeva i maschi titolari di una posizione scontata di potere. E la paura, si sa, si manifesta con una certa aggressività, anche solo verbale.


Si in effetti mi è capitato di sentirne parlare in termini negativi anche rispetto ad uomini, e la connessione andava diretta al non essere un "buon padre di famiglia", ossia una persona in grado di assumere il ruolo di padre e con esso la responsabilità di una famiglia, ma di bighellonare dietro emozioni effimere. 

Che i padri svolgano un ruolo fondamentale io l'ho scritto molte volte in questo forum.
E si siamo diversi, e per fortuna!  Sai che noia altrimenti!!!
Riguardo i "diritti della donna" a me sta bene se parli, perchè ormai dovremmo considerarci cittadini del mondo, e ci sono paesi dove purtroppo le donne subiscono ancora culture passate. Percui se l'eco di qualcosa che viene detto in Italia possa arrivare piano piano in India o in Arabia Saudita, è un granellino in più e va bene.

A volte non mi piace di come se ne parla, perchè si parla si della storia ma in un modo che io sento freddo, come fosse la storia di altri. Sembrano più cose per far caciara. Io a volte guardo il tempo da distante, come potrebbe fare un albero, e allora mia nonna, che pur lavorando viveva comunque il dominio di un marito, spesso ubriaco, che tante volte la faceva scoppiare in lacrime, e il dolore dei figli che crescevano vedendo questo... ecco è l'altro ieri. E non ci posso sputare sopra. Non posso dimenticare, sarebbe come cancellare una parte di ciò che sono anch'io.




Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene.






(da minuto 0:25 in poi)





(da minuto 4:00 in poi)


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si in effetti mi è capitato di sentirne parlare in termini negativi anche rispetto ad uomini, e la connessione andava diretta al non essere un "buon padre di famiglia", ossia una persona in grado di assumere il ruolo di padre e con esso la responsabilità di una famiglia, ma di bighellonare dietro emozioni effimere.
> 
> Che i padri svolgano un ruolo fondamentale io l'ho scritto molte volte in questo forum.
> E si siamo diversi, e per fortuna!  Sai che noia altrimenti!!!
> ...


Hai ragione. Peraltro i problema permane ancora invariato in certi, troppi, contesti.


----------



## danny (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che significato date queste parole?


Tutti positivi, se si parla di sesso, ambito in cui vengono generalmente usati.
Voglio vedere quale uomo tra una zoccola e una casta donna  preferirebbe quest'ultima. E una donna? 
Tra un triste moralista e uno sciupafemmine pure simpatico, non ditemi che si darebbe al primo.
La via di mezzo? 
Esiste una via di mezzo per un individuo adulto? 
Nel 2021?


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene.


Vuol dire che in genere sono le donne a buttar merda sulle altre donne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti positivi, se si parla di sesso, ambito in cui vengono generalmente usati.
> Voglio vedere quale uomo tra una zoccola e una casta donna  preferirebbe quest'ultima. E una donna?
> Tra un triste moralista e uno sciupafemmine pure simpatico, non ditemi che si darebbe al primo.
> La via di mezzo?
> ...


Se venissi definita o considerata zoccola da un uomo, lui con me avrebbe chiuso.
Ma non perché voglio essere considerata casta.
È proprio la dicotomia e il tipo di giudizio (indipendentemente dall’apprezzamento) me lo farebbe scadere.


----------



## patroclo (20 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se venissi definita o considerata zoccola da un uomo, lui con me avrebbe chiuso.
> Ma non perché voglio essere considerata casta.
> È proprio la dicotomia e il tipo di giudizio (indipendentemente dall’apprezzamento) me lo farebbe scadere.


Sempre perché  non scindi momenti e significati


----------



## Carola (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se venissi definita o considerata zoccola da un uomo, lui con me avrebbe chiuso.
> Ma non perché voglio essere considerata casta.
> È proprio la dicotomia e il tipo di giudizio (indipendentemente dall’apprezzamento) me lo farebbe scadere.


a letto in determinate circostanze a me me gusta
Ma non mi ritengo mignotta un po' porca al momento giusto semmai

mi dia della puttana in altri contesti e cambia


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> a letto in determinate circostanze a me me gusta
> Ma non mi ritengo mignotta un po' porca al momento giusto semmai
> 
> mi dia della puttana in altri contesti e cambia


In altri contesti voli dal balcone 
È questo che intendo per scindere


----------



## Carola (20 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In altri contesti voli dal balcone
> È questo che intendo per scindere


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2021)

Eppure mi sembra una cosa semplice.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eppure mi sembra una cosa semplice.


Anche a me


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche a me


Ma io ho capito chi sta dentro alla dicotomia.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito chi sta dentro alla dicotomia.


Io invece non capisco che paura hai di un termine che può avere più significati a seconda da chi lo usa e del momento in cui lo usa . Sono anni che se ne discute e non ti sposti di una virgola nonostante praticamente tutte le donne ti scrivano la stessa cosa


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito chi sta dentro alla dicotomia.


Non è detto che sia una dicotomia, anche se concordo con te sul fatto che vien vista come dicotomia dalla maggior parte della popolazione.
Personalmente penso che la dicotomia sia figlia del tribunale giudicante e moralistico secolare, sia per quel che riguarda la donna sia per quel che riguarda l'uomo.

Una catena storica.
Una forma della sottomissione ad un sistema normalizzante gli usi e i costumi.
Una reazione impulsiva alla paura della compenetrazione fra generi. 
Una negazione delle dinamiche e quindi dei giochi di potere. 

Io mi riconosco serenamente nella zoccola che è in me.
E' una parte essenziale di chi sono. Ha aspetti positivi e funzionali alla sopravvivenza.
Ed è una parte che utilizzo non soltanto a letto.
E' parte delle competenze anche lavorative.
La seduttività libera e scanzonata, il gioco, la sessualità giocata a seconda del bisogno.

Mi fa ridere parecchio da sempre chi tenta di appellarmi in quel modo pensando di offendermi, o quantomeno colpirmi. In quanto donna.
Che è questo l'uso che tendenzialmente se ne fa. Da parte di chi è nella dicotomia.
E mi fa ridere perchè dal mio punto di osservazione scopre il fianco e mi regala, inconsapevolmente, parecchio potere, informativo come minimo.
A volte mi fanno pena perchè neppure se ne accorgono.

Non percepisco la zoccola in dicotomia con le altre parti di me. Anzi.
Sta benissimo insieme alla monaca, piuttosto che alla sacerdotessa.
Penso sia essenziale la sua presenza a sostegno della compagna/moglie.

E' semplicemente seduta intorno al tavolo insieme a tutte le altre.
A volte discutono, a volte si insaccano, a volte studiano strategie tutte insieme mescolando le competenze.

EDIT: un uomo che sta fuori dalla dicotomia, partendo dalla consapevolezza di quella dicotomia, e gioca con me comprendendo quella parte non solo me lo tengo stretto, gli riconosco pure il valore del non esser schiavo, in particolare del cazzo. Di una certa idea del potere.

Concordo con te che sono veramente una rarità uomini di questo genere.
E scovarli nel mucchio, non è così immediato.


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è detto che sia una dicotomia, anche se concordo con te sul fatto che vien vista come dicotomia dalla maggior parte della popolazione.
> Personalmente penso che la dicotomia sia figlia del tribunale giudicante e moralistico secolare, sia per quel che riguarda la donna sia per quel che riguarda l'uomo.
> 
> Una catena storica.
> ...


Torniamo sempre alla sacerdotessa in un bordello.


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Torniamo sempre alla sacerdotessa in un bordello.


Eh già... 

E alla tensione alla completezza del sè.
E prima ancora, all'etologia di specie.


----------



## spleen (22 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già...
> 
> E alla tensione alla completezza del sè.
> E prima ancora, all'etologia di specie.


Quello che hai scritto in questo 3d, più ancora di quello che hai scritto nell'altro, spiega la molteplicità delle figure che stanno dentro l'essere umano e che oscillano tra i due estremi di cui parlavamo.
Lo considero un post esemplare. Da ricordare, da incorniciare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io invece non capisco che paura hai di un termine che può avere più significati a seconda da chi lo usa e del momento in cui lo usa . Sono anni che se ne discute e non ti sposti di una virgola nonostante praticamente tutte le donne ti scrivano la stessa cosa


Comunque il thread parlava di altro.
Ma è come se si parlasse di bianchi e negri a chi non vede differenze razziali. Forse così è più chiaro?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è detto che sia una dicotomia, anche se concordo con te sul fatto che vien vista come dicotomia dalla maggior parte della popolazione.
> Personalmente penso che la dicotomia sia figlia del tribunale giudicante e moralistico secolare, sia per quel che riguarda la donna sia per quel che riguarda l'uomo.
> 
> Una catena storica.
> ...


Hai già fatto interventi simili.
Ti capisco.
Non capite me.
Amen.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque il thread parlava di altro.
> Ma è come se si parlasse di bianchi e negri a chi non vede differenze razziali. Forse così è più chiaro?


Bianchi e negri (soprattutto) non possono avere significati diversi a seconda delle situazioni 
Ma ripeto è anni che ne parliamo e ciclicamente si cerca di darti un altro punto di vista 
A quanti pare siamo in tanti a non vedere, come da tuo esempio, differenze razziali


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai già fatto interventi simili.
> Ti capisco.
> Non capite me.
> Amen.


Pensa che a me sembra il contrario


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bianchi e negri (soprattutto) non possono avere significati diversi a seconda delle situazioni
> Ma ripeto è anni che ne parliamo e ciclicamente si cerca di darti un altro punto di vista
> A quanti pare siamo in tanti a non vedere, come da tuo esempio, differenze razziali


Ma siete voi che vedete le differenze razziali


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siete voi che vedete le differenze razziali


Va be hai ragione tu 
Mi fulminassero se tento ancora di spiegarti la cosa


----------



## Lostris (22 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be hai ragione tu
> Mi fulminassero se tento ancora di spiegarti la cosa


Ho preso nota.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho preso nota.


Ecco brava! Conto su di te!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be hai ragione tu
> Mi fulminassero se tento ancora di spiegarti la cosa


Ok


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Hai già fatto interventi simili.*
> Ti capisco.
> Non capite me.
> Amen.


Sì, hai ragione.
Sono contenta di essermi spiegata.

Mi spiegheresti cosa non capisco?
Sono sinceramente curiosa.

Io ho capito che per te, il significato di zoccola (et similia) si colloca all'interno di una visione dicotomica e  giudicante.
E che per questo non tollereresti un uomo che ti appellasse in quel modo.

E' corretto o ho frainteso quello che hai scritto?


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto in questo 3d, più ancora di quello che hai scritto nell'altro, spiega la *molteplicità delle figure che stanno dentro l'essere umano e che oscillano tra i due estremi di cui parlavamo.*
> Lo considero un post esemplare. Da ricordare, da incorniciare.




....hai colto esattamente il punto che desideravo esprimere!! 
Grazie!!


----------



## Marjanna (23 Agosto 2021)

C'è già stata una discussione simile, con lo stesso link al monologo... me lo ricordo solo io?!?!??


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> C'è già stata una discussione simile, con lo stesso link al monologo... me lo ricordo solo io?!?!??


Me lo ricordo anch’io… anche se non saprei dire chi lo postó.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Me lo ricordo anch’io… anche se non saprei dire chi lo postó.


Neppure io mi ricordo chi era l'utente.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, hai ragione.
> Sono contenta di essermi spiegata.
> 
> Mi spiegheresti cosa non capisco?
> ...


Sì.
In sintesi, è noto che “il cazzo piace a tutte” (se etero) che significa che il sesso piace, che si fa per provare piacere e che così deve andare. Pensare di sentirsi trasgressiva o appartenente a una specie di donne porcone che godono, mi fa ridere. È come se mi dicessero “ah sei una che mangia! Golosona!” È vero che esistono le anoressiche, ma mangiare e provarne gusto è un atto naturale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Neppure io mi ricordo chi era l'utente.


Potrei essere stata io.
Mi sconcerta la differenza di valore che c’è tra gli appellativi attribuiti agli uomini e alle donne.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrei essere stata io.
> Mi sconcerta la differenza di valore che c’è tra gli appellativi attribuiti agli uomini e alle donne.


Ti credo sulla parola. Io ho ricordo di avere già visto una discussione simile con lo stesso video, ma non mi addentro in ricerche.
Alcune cose che dice nel video io neppure le conoscevo, tipo se sento dire "una donna con un passato" (che poi si usa ancora?) non mi viene da pensare ad una mignotta, ma piuttosto lo lego a dei vissuti, e non faccio alcuna connessione a qualcosa di negativo o positivo, lo prendo solo come un dato. Ma uguale se lo sento per uomo.

Ma in generale mi vien da pensare che questo genere di cose andranno avanti finchè ci sarà qualcuno che ne fa giudizio, vedi recente discussione sul rifacimento di tetta... ci vuol poco a creare streghe da mandare al rogo. Che non vuol dire che sia l'opposto.

In altri paesi sappiamo come il creare una strega possa portare, purtroppo, gravi danni alla persona, fino all'omicidio.


----------



## spleen (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> In sintesi, è noto che “il cazzo piace a tutte” (se etero) che significa che il sesso piace, che si fa per provare piacere e che così deve andare. Pensare di sentirsi trasgressiva o appartenente a una specie di donne porcone che godono, mi fa ridere. È come se mi dicessero “ah sei una che mangia! Golosona!” È vero che esistono le anoressiche, ma mangiare e provarne gusto è un atto naturale.


E' perchè tu scorpori la sintassi dal sisteme del potere e dal "giudizio" insito che ne deriva.
Ma quasi mai nella realtà funziona così, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti credo sulla parola. Io ho ricordo di avere già visto una discussione simile con lo stesso video, ma non mi addentro in ricerche.
> Alcune cose che dice nel video io neppure le conoscevo, tipo se sento dire* "una donna con un passato"* (che poi si usa ancora?) non mi viene da pensare ad una mignotta, ma piuttosto lo lego a dei vissuti, e non faccio alcuna connessione a qualcosa di negativo o positivo, lo prendo solo come un dato. Ma uguale se lo sento per uomo.
> 
> Ma in generale mi vien da pensare che questo genere di cose andranno avanti finchè ci sarà qualcuno che ne fa giudizio, vedi recente discussione sul rifacimento di tetta... ci vuol poco a creare streghe da mandare al rogo. Che non vuol dire che sia l'opposto.
> ...


In realtà era forma “elegante“ e ipocrita per fare intuire che aveva avuto storie sentimentali (e  sessuali) adesso si è espliciti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> E' perchè tu scorpori la sintassi dal sisteme del potere e dal "giudizio" insito che ne deriva.
> Ma quasi mai nella realtà funziona così, secondo me.


Infatti io capisco chi, all’interno del sistema, lo usa in modo utile. Per me non è utile.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> In sintesi, è noto che “il cazzo piace a tutte” (se etero) che significa che il sesso piace, che si fa per provare piacere e che così deve andare. Pensare di sentirsi trasgressiva o appartenente a una specie di donne porcone che godono, mi fa ridere. È come se mi dicessero “ah sei una che mangia! Golosona!” È vero che esistono le anoressiche, ma mangiare e provarne gusto è un atto naturale.



Grazie!

Fa sorridere anche me il gioco trasgressivo.
E' una cosa che colloco nell'adolescenza (non anagrafica, sia chiaro).
Concordo che, generalizzando, sia questo lo stile diffuso.
E' gioco *sessuale *che ha come protagonista principale la trasgressione (ossia l'accettazione implicita delle regole).

Personalmente mi annoia. E fra l'altro potrei giocare con chiunque a quella roba lì. **

Ma...facevo riferimento alla sacerdotessa in un bordello.
Qui dal sessuale si passa al* sensuale*.

Dal sesso (ossia il *fare*) si passa alla sessualità (ossia l'*essere*).

Che altro non è che costruzione di identità, individuale e poi condivisa in dialettica.

E qui si entra nel campo dei tabù, dei limiti, soggettivi e oggettivi. Della paura.
Dell'apertura o della chiusura alle fantasie e agli immaginari propri e dell'altro.

Del percorso di costruzione di sessualità, insieme, esplorazione condivisa.
Infilare le dita in quei posti che tendenzialmente si tengono per sè.
Nessuna scissione qui. Solo compresenza.

E questo non è "mi piace il cazzo".
Mi piace il cazzo vale anche senza uomo.
Basta un maschio, che non è difficile trovare disponibile a dare il cazzo.

E non è neanche "il sesso si fa per provare piacere".
Il sesso per provare piacere vale un po' con chiunque.
Non è difficile trovare un maschio per soddisfarsi.

E' invece, ed è per questo che sottolineavo l'uscita dalla dicotomia, *la sessualità* come linguaggio e alfabeto della coppia.
*Come comunicazione, profonda*.
Che include quindi anche apertamente lo scambio e la cessione di potere. Reciprocamente.

Che mi par ovvio sottolineare non sia "scopami (ti scopo) oh yeah!!". 

E' usarsi apertamente e reciprocamente per scender dentro ognuno se stesso e nella sessualità condividere lo spazio comune per raccontarselo.
E' appagamento. Non piacere.

Il posto dove i genitali contano, ma anche no. Non sono fondamentali.
Sono solo una piccola parte di tutto il resto, sicuramente non quella fondante.
Dove si aprono le porte all'esplorazione dei limiti, dei tabù, dei condizionamenti.
Senza giudizio sugli immaginari e sulle fantasie, ma semmai consenso alla condivisione oppure no.

Ed è una cosa proprio tanto diversa dal "dimmi che sono troia e scopami!". (o ti dico che sei troia).

Qui, non ci si arriva per il piacere del cazzo.
Non è sufficiente. Semplicemente.

Serve intenzionalità alla discussione della propria identità, tutta. Con l'obiettivo del Conoscere.

Dentro la dicotomia, è impossibile. Troppo giudizio.

Il tuo approccio vale solo dentro la dicotomia.
Dove il "mi piace il cazzo" è naturale.
E così è non può esser diversamente. Mi piace perchè è la natura che mi fa così. Non dipende da me. (quindi, come giustamente sottolinei, non sono troia. Ruolo per cui serve intenzionalità).

Fuori dalla dicotomia, invece, non funziona il semplice "mi piace il cazzo". E' natura.
Fuori dalla dicotomia vale, reciprocamente e in consenso, il "desidero i tuoi desideri e sono qui per te".
Non è ricerca del piacere, è ricerca di appagamento comune. Con il corpo che altro non è che un portale, uno strumento. (che è poi il motivo per cui il modo in cui lo si usa è solo frutto di accordo fra le parti e non di regole esterne alle parti).

In questi termini entrambi sono zoccole. 
Ed entrambi sacerdoti del desiderio. Condiviso.

E secondo me, visto che mi confermi che ho ben capito, è questo il passo che invece non vedi per un qualche motivo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> In sintesi, è noto che “il cazzo piace a tutte” (se etero) che significa che il sesso piace, che si fa per provare piacere e che così deve andare. Pensare di sentirsi trasgressiva o appartenente a una specie di donne porcone che godono, mi fa ridere. È come se mi dicessero “ah sei una che mangia! Golosona!” È vero che esistono le anoressiche, ma mangiare e provarne gusto è un atto naturale.


Ho fatto una promessa . Ma quanto è difficile 
Dal cell non posso mettere la testa che picchia contro il muro


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Fa sorridere anche me il gioco trasgressivo.
> E' una cosa che colloco nell'adolescenza (non anagrafica, sia chiaro).
> ...


Ma va bene già scopare 
Tutto il resto è relazione è si costruisce insieme, se si vuole.
No, la mia visione è proprio fuori dalla dicotomia.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va bene già scopare
> Tutto il resto è relazione è si costruisce insieme, se si vuole.
> No, la mia visione è proprio fuori dalla dicotomia.


Ho editato qualcosa che non mi piaceva come avevo espresso  

Va bene...ades...va bene a chi va bene!!! 
A me per esempio non va GIA' bene. 
Mi annoierei alla morte in un quadro del "mi piace il cazzo".
Passato il periodo di conoscenza per cui va bene un po' tutto perchè c'è la foia del prendersi, se non faccio il passo, per me è la noia totale.
E non mi basta il "ti voglio bene" piuttosto che il ti amo". Non sono sufficienti ad esser collante di una relazione di coppia.

No, non è relazione.
E' comunicazione, di coppia.
Sullo specifico della coppia.
Ossia le individuali sessualità che si esprimono liberamente e in tendenza alla libertà affrontando tabù, imbarazzi, pregiudizi, giudizi (non solo sulla persona ma anche sulle pratiche) costruendo il desiderio e la sessualità di coppia.

La relazione è semmai il contenitore in cui si colloca quella comunicazione.
(se si comunica in quel modo).

Sai bene tu dove collochi la tua visione 

Hai mai sperimentato una comunicazione come quella a cui faccio riferimento?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho fatto una promessa . Ma quanto è difficile
> Dal cell non posso mettere la testa che picchia contro il muro


Ma perché non credi che ho capito?
Ho capito benissimo.
Nel sesso si gioca.
Ma si gioca con ruoli e significati, si gioca in termini di potere e si varia il gioco.
Però io non mi trovo nei giochi di potere.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho editato qualcosa che non mi piaceva come avevo espresso
> 
> Va bene...ades...va bene a chi va bene!!!
> A me per esempio non va GIA' bene.
> ...


Credevo di averla con mio marito.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo di averla con mio marito.


Ecco...adesso non so bene come andare avanti, perchè ho il timore di poterti ferire in qualche modo.

Potremmo cambiare uomo e non usare il tuo ex?


----------



## spleen (23 Agosto 2021)

@ipazia, @Brunetta
La dicotomia non è suficiente semplicemente perchè è uno strumento rozzo di analisi della realtà.
Basterebbe analizzare da solo lo stigma sociale che deriva dall'appellare una donna  -puttana-.
Se la società o una persona lo pensano, lo esprimono, riconoscono nell'accezione negativa tributata al vocabolo anche a specchio e per contrapposizione il potere criptico di una persona che si "ribella" nel valore al ruolo tradizionale attribuito alla donna e utilizza la propria sessualità e la propria genitalità al di fuori di questo schema.
(Non sto parlando ovviamente delle schiave del sesso).
Inoltre la prostituta diventa desiderabile nell' uomo, non solo in funzione della limitatezza dell' impegno economico che chiede per una prestazione ma anche per il ruolo di potere e di desiderio che esercita autonomamente. La libertà di darsi e anche di negarsi. E senza arrivare agli estremi del meretricio, si potrebbe parlare anche dell' uso della seduttività....
C'è un grande potere in tutto questo, ed è per questo che la prostituzione socialmente fa paura, o viene normata, o viene incanalata, nel passato persino resa "sacra" e perciò normalizzata dentro una canone sociale.
Il monologo della cortellesi è in definitiva normalizzante. Solo pochi anni fa sarebbe stato impossibile scindere gli appellativi dai ruoli e dal potere che da essi deriva. Semplicemente adesso il modello economico e sociale normalizzano verso una indistinta e indistinguibile uguaglianza. Il mio ragionamento non è un metro di giudizio, per ora è solo una constatazione di cosa si voglia diventare.
Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi su cosa intendo. Scusate l'inserimento...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non credi che ho capito?
> Ho capito benissimo.
> Nel sesso si gioca.
> Ma si gioca con ruoli e significati, si gioca in termini di potere e si varia il gioco.
> Però io non mi trovo nei giochi di potere.


Perché non li consideri un gioco 
Non sleghi il potere come ruolo nel sesso dalla “realtà”
O meglio questo è l’impressione che dai. 
Il fatto di sentirsi trasgressivi mi ha fatto ridere perché anche qui dai una motivazione che non è quella reale


----------



## Lostris (23 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non li consideri un gioco
> Non sleghi il potere come ruolo nel sesso dalla “realtà”
> O meglio questo è l’impressione che dai.
> Il fatto di sentirsi trasgressivi mi ha fatto ridere perché anche qui dai una motivazione che non è quella reale


Hai preferenze sull’intensità del voltaggio?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Hai preferenze sull’intensità del voltaggio?


Più forte possibile


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> @ipazia, @Brunetta
> La dicotomia non è suficiente semplicemente perchè è uno strumento rozzo di analisi della realtà.
> Basterebbe analizzare da solo lo stigma sociale che deriva dall'appellare una donna  -puttana-.
> Se la società o una persona lo pensano, lo esprimono, riconoscono nell'accezione negativa tributata al vocabolo anche a specchio e per contrapposizione il potere criptico di una persona che si "ribella" nel valore al ruolo tradizionale attribuito alla donna e utilizza la propria sessualità e la propria genitalità al di fuori di questo schema.
> ...


Nessuna intromissione per quanto mi riguarda, anzi!
Un grazie  per quello che hai scritto.
Che mi è chiarissimo.

E sono d'accordo.

Hai ragione, la dicotomia è uno strumento rozzo. Come sul fatto che è insufficiente da solo per entrare nella questione.

D'altro canto, proprio la linea di normalizzazione rende evidente innanzitutto la dicotomia.
La prima, la più evidente è quella di "brava/cattiva".

Che io penso sia poi quella che vien giocata nel...questo per intenderci. La parte più commerciale del compromesso della dicotomizzazione, la normalizzazione del dialogo in buna sostanza. 






Però, se si va a vedere, come descrivi, la storia del corpo della donna...allora si può per esempio risalire all'etera.
Ossia la donna libera, anche e non solo di usare il proprio corpo (inteso come unità col cervello), per i fini che lei ritiene nell'affermazione del suo potere. E guarda un po', le etere facevano anche una cosa veramente orribile!!! conoscevano!!!! Sintetizzavano il corpo con il mondo...nella mente. (anatema!).

Stessa cosa, seppur in modi e con fini diversi la prostituzione sacra.

Io credo che, oltre quello che descrivi, nell'uomo ci sia tutto un immaginario legato all'assenza di vincoli (e qui entriamo nelle menate al maschile) e di conseguenza alla libertà di chiedere qualunque cosa, qualunque immaginario. Nel recinto della prostituta, oltre al poco costo (emotivo e non solo in denaro) è presente anche l'assenza di confronto con i propri pregiudizi sul potere di una donna che esercita il potere del proprio corpo.
E poi, un aspetto non di poco conto, in quel recinto il no è riservato a richieste che vanno nell'abuso e nella violenza.

Non da molto viene comunque riconosciuta la possibilità di stupro per le prostitute. E anche questo è legato agli immaginari a riguardo.
Una prostituta non dice no. Non solo...non può dire no.

E i maschietti...di fronte ai no, di fronte a certi sguardi tutti al femminile di riprovazione per i loro desideri...si scompensano 
Sono pochi quelli capaci di entrare nella questione dei limiti e attraversare insieme. Come, c'è da dire, le donne usano la riprovazione come arma, talvolta).

E quella libertà negli uomini l'ho trovata raramente.
Come raramente ho incontrato la libertà di scendere giù, dentro sè...apertamente ed espressamente. (quel tavolo in cui le diverse sfaccettature del sè siedono insieme). Offrendo la discesa e il panorama. .

Nelle donne, l'espressione di sè..liberamente...è altrettanto rara.
Il timore di esser considerata porca (annegato nel giochetto di farselo dire) come nel non esserlo, gli imbarazzi, i tabù storici.
La parte istintiva e animale.
La menata del corpo, in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, le tette, il culo etc etc...
La discesa in sè...apertamente ed espressamente. (quel tavolo in cui le diverse sfaccettature del sè siedono insieme). Offrendo la discesa e il panorama. 

L'uguaglianza a me sembra ormai una gran cagata.
Un buon alibi per rimanere a quel frustami nell'illusione di libertà.

Specialmente l'uguaglianza che nega il potere. Che nega lo scambio di potere. Che nega la cessione del potere.
Che inneggia ad una simmetria relazione cristallizzata.

E il potere è, soprattutto, il potere di cedere e scambiare potere. Con fiducia non nell'altro, ma in sè. Nelle propria forza, anche valutativa, della realtà.

Cosa che avviene quando si esce dalla dicotomia, si entra nei significati e si inizia a guardarsi come individui.
Caratterizzati, per specie, preferenze e orientamento. Visti come semplici fatti. E non come giudizi verso di sè.

C'è un aspetto a mio parere importante...fuori dal giochetto del frustami, c'è l'aspetto del piacere che si trasforma in appagamento.
E uno degli ingredienti di base è che, nell'esprimere sè si esprimono anche le ombre.

E l'appagamento è in quella dialettica in cui il mio piacere che mi prendo usandoti nell'esercizio del mio potere di consenso lo cedo a te inseguendo i desideri che emergono nella dialettica. Circolarmente e reciprocamente.

E qui...il no, il sì, i limiti, quelli oggettivi e quelli soggettivi, gli immaginari (anche quelli oscuri) le fantasie, i tabù, le paure, i condizionamenti...qui si esce dalle dicotomie. Quando vien messo tutto in campo nell'espressione del proprio potere di essere ognun se stesso.
Anche correndo il rischio del rifiuto. Che è incluso a priori. E non come delusione ma come espressione, di nuovo, di un potere ceduto e scambiato.

Che è poi il motivo per cui il "piace il cazzo" secondo me è il pelo dell'acqua oltre che una concezione parecchio genitale della sessualità, come lo scopare in sè.

Pratiche. Che van bene con tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco...adesso non so bene come andare avanti, perchè ho il timore di poterti ferire in qualche modo.
> 
> Potremmo cambiare uomo e non usare il tuo ex?


Si può anche non andar avanti 



spleen ha detto:


> @ipazia, @Brunetta
> La dicotomia non è suficiente semplicemente perchè è uno strumento rozzo di analisi della realtà.
> Basterebbe analizzare da solo lo stigma sociale che deriva dall'appellare una donna  -puttana-.
> Se la società o una persona lo pensano, lo esprimono, riconoscono nell'accezione negativa tributata al vocabolo anche a specchio e per contrapposizione il potere criptico di una persona che si "ribella" nel valore al ruolo tradizionale attribuito alla donna e utilizza la propria sessualità e la propria genitalità al di fuori di questo schema.
> ...


Non vedo libertà nella prostituzione, mai. Ma vi è una ampia letteratura in merito.
Comunque il monologo è vecchio e un discorso simile l’avevo sentito dalla Maraini quarant’anni fa.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non li consideri un gioco
> Non sleghi il potere come ruolo nel sesso dalla “realtà”
> O meglio questo è l’impressione che dai.
> Il fatto di sentirsi trasgressivi mi ha fatto ridere perché anche qui dai una motivazione che non è quella reale


Io li consideri un gioco, lo capisco, io no.
Ma non mi piace nemmeno Monopoli, non è che non capisco come funziona e perché gli altri si divertono.
Non piace a me.


----------



## spleen (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo libertà nella prostituzione, mai. Ma vi è una ampia letteratura in merito.
> Comunque il monologo è vecchio e un discorso simile l’avevo sentito dalla Maraini quarant’anni fa.


Infatti la prostiuzione in se centra poco. Era un esempio esemplificativo di chi (pochissime magari) lo fanno per scelta e non per bisogno.
Ma il ragionamento sui ruoli e sul potere è lì e rimane intatto.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può anche non andar avanti


Come vuoi tu


----------



## Skorpio (23 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti positivi, se si parla di sesso, ambito in cui vengono generalmente usati.
> Voglio vedere quale uomo tra una zoccola e una casta donna  preferirebbe quest'ultima. E una donna?
> *Tra un triste moralista e uno sciupafemmine pure simpatico, non ditemi che si darebbe al primo.*
> La via di mezzo?
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (24 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà era forma “elegante“ e ipocrita per fare intuire che aveva avuto storie sentimentali (e  sessuali) adesso si è espliciti.


Un modo per dire senza dire insomma... mi ricordo una signora che aveva delle galline, non aveva un vero pollaio, ma una voliera (di quelle che si usavano una volta per colombe, verticale) che teneva aperta con una piccola recinzione, c'era pure un gallo ovviamente. Un'altra, più giovane, iniziò a fare tutti dei giri di chiacchere, andava dicendo che vedeva topi, che sentiva odori strani, tutto senza nominare le galline. Alla fine furono gli altri a iniziare a parlare in modo poco simpatico delle galline della signora, finchè qualcuno osò dire in faccia alla signora che avrebbe dovuto liberarsi delle galline.
Vien da chiedersi quale sia il pollame non trovi? E chi puzzi di più...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che significato date queste parole?


Come sottolinea ironicamente la Cortellesi, (NON) sono soltanto parole..
Ma appunto il succo è quel che può starci a monte di queste parole, dentro i cervelli, individualmente


In linea generale come nelle dittature, nella nostra civiltà si è sempre lavorato sull'esterno, sulle parole o sui gesti, cercando di mitigarli o anche di censurarli.


Hai presente Kim che fa ammazzare chi dice di aver fame? Nessuno dice che ha fame/in Corea del Nord non esiste la fame.
Facile- tutto risolto. 


Proprio come nei regimi totalitari, si cerca di cancellare o comunque governare l'esterno, nella illusione di controllare cosi l'interno delle persone. (Non usa quei modi espressivi, lui è bravo)


Creando di riflesso anche i miti opposti (bravo quello che li usa, lui è spontaneo, lui si che è autentico..)


Due facce della stessa medaglia, sostanzialmente.


Alcune di quelle deformazioni lessicali ripetute nel monologo (buona donna, disponibile, etc..) ricordano una sorta di codice che si usa fra persone alle quali è in qualche modo vietato (o di cattivo gusto)  usare termini più espliciti, proprio come avviene nei regimi (non posso dire che ho fame, dico che ho l'acquolina in bocca)


Li uso pure io eh? Non è che io sono fuori dal gioco


Si usano per esprimere, ma restando nel "lecito" e  non rendendosi attaccabili (io non ho detto che è una puttana, ho solo detto che è una donna vivace, che è una puttana lo dici e lo pensi eventualmente tu, io sono bravo)


questi codici hanno secondo me  anche l'ulteriore funzione di ponte di incontro  fra stesso sesso (io e te ci si capisce e si pensa la stessa cosa)ma anche fra persone di diverso sesso.
Come linguaggi simili, che accomunano.


Quindi dire di Paola che "è una troia e che se l'è cercata" oppure dire che "Paola è una persona di mondo, e che comunque nulla avviene per caso" sono due forme ben diversamente colorate per esprimere sostanzialmente uno stesso concetto e giudizio.


Ma..resta appunto irrisolto l'impianto concettuale che sta a monte, del gesto come della parola, o della espressione.


Che è giudizio, che poi sviluppa contro giudizio
(vedi il tuo esempio del tale che ti dice zoccola sviluppando il tuo giudizio di distanza)


Meccanismo questo che funziona alla stessa maniera anche nel giudizio di eventuale accoglienza (te si che sei bravo davero a dirmi zoccola, te si che ci capisci con le donne)


Ora.. siccome nessuno è immune da giudizio, così come nessuno è immune dal pisciare, ciò non significa che io devo tirarmi giù la cerniera e pisciarti davanti, posso anche farlo privatamente.


E quindi il nodo è eventualmente la funzione del giudizio, a cosa serve, e perché si esprime, rispondendo esclusivamente a un proprio bisogno.


Perché in quel "bisogno" sta lo snodo da cui partire. 


Aggiungo che probabilmente tu rifiuti e tagli un uomo che ti apoattofasse "zoccola" perché ritieni (a torto o a ragione) che non avrebbe alcuna capacità di riconoscere in quella espressione un SUO bisogno.


E in 999 casi su 1000 penso proprio che avresti ragione (si è visto statisticamente anche qui in discussioni passate la completa incapacità di un maschio di riconoscere e ragionare sul proprio bisogno, in questo contesto).


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come sottolinea ironicamente la Cortellesi, (NON) sono soltanto parole..
> Ma appunto il succo è quel che può starci a monte di queste parole, dentro i cervelli, individualmente
> 
> 
> ...


Ti sei avvicinato al mio sentire.
E ti dico che sei anche il primo qui.


----------



## Martes (25 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Come sottolinea ironicamente la Cortellesi, (NON) sono soltanto parole..
> Ma appunto il succo è quel che può starci a monte di queste parole, dentro i cervelli, individualmente
> 
> 
> ...


@Skorpio come sempre riesci a rendere ottimamente ciò che, almeno in me, è molto chiaro a livello di movimento interiore e consapevolezza personale, ma estremamente arduo da tradurre in parole.
Volevo infatti dire a @Brunetta che anch'io comprendo il suo sentire ma non sono voluta intervenire per non impelagarmi nell'ennesimo dialogo tra sordi... e anche perché sono già stata accusata almeno una volta di essere il suo avvocato difensore  cosa di cui credo tra l'altro non necessiti proprio.
A me è capitato un'unica volta, ormai quasi 30 anni fa, di accogliere con complicità questo bisogno, appunto perché all'altro era chiaro trattarsi di un suo bisogno, esplicitato e condiviso, dettato da un proprio vissuto... ed accoglierlo e giocarci diventava quasi come una cura.
Altrimenti pure io rifuggo queste modalità, che fatico a comprendere sotto un'altra ottica


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

A parte c’è nessuno sta attaccando @Brunetta che per altro nel caso saprebbe ben difendersi da sola 
C’è un confronto che avviene, per esempio, tra me e lei anche in privato su due posizioni diverse. 
sinceramente nel rispetto di tutti trovo che in molti  facciano un sacco di seghe mentali su significati, bisogni ecc ecc per qualcosa che davvero non ha per me tutto sto significato intrinseco da trovare
Stiamo parlando di sesso. Ognuno lo vive a modo suo e ognuno con le proprie motivazioni che non dovrebbero essere messe in discussioni. Si può cercare di capire ma accettando appunto che ognuno da un significato diverso
Non accolgo bisogni per far contento qualcuno 
Mi accerto che a quella parola o atto diamo  lo stesso significato in quel preciso momento e se mi va bene e condivido bene se no stoppo 
A volte le cose sono molto semplici , questa necessità continua di complicarle fa diventare tutto pesante e toglie il “bello” e la naturalezza delle cose


----------



## patroclo (25 Agosto 2021)

so solo che a letto non potrei mai stare con una donna che non considero la mia zoccola, la mia troia, la mia puttana, la mia vacca....ma solo perchè io non potrei essere meno del suo zoccolo, troio, vacco, puttano.... potrei anche dire che deve essere una morta di cazzo quanto io sono un morto di figa ( ma sono la sua figa e il mio cazzo).
La differenza è tutto nel "a letto", o per essere più esaustivi direi anche: in macchina, sulla lavatrice, sul tavolo, sul divano, sul bancone della cucina, in poltrona, sul pavimento, in doccia, in vasca, in mare, al lago....
Siamo tutti d'accordo che le parole hanno un significato, ma trovo veramente "strano" non riuscire a decontestualizzarle e ricontestualizzarle


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> so solo che a letto non potrei mai stare con una donna che non considero la mia zoccola, la mia troia, la mia puttana, la mia vacca....ma solo perchè io non potrei essere meno del suo zoccolo, troio, vacco, puttano.... potrei anche dire che deve essere una morta di cazzo quanto io sono un morto di figa ( ma sono la sua figa e il mio cazzo).
> La differenza è tutto nel "a letto", o per essere più esaustivi direi anche: in macchina, sulla lavatrice, sul tavolo, sul divano, sul bancone della cucina, in poltrona, sul pavimento, in doccia, in vasca, in mare, al lago....
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che le parole hanno un significato, ma trovo veramente "strano" non riuscire a decontestualizzarle e ricontestualizzarle


Io il bisogno di considerarlo il mio puttano non ce l'ho. Capisco ciò che vuoi dire, ma capisco anche che sia abbastanza difficile riuscire a non portar fuori dal contesto del sesso "la puttana". Non siamo fatti a comparti stagni, facilissimo che dal gioco si possa passare a qualcosa che si insinua tra due a livelli più profondi. E allora pensare al "reciproco" non è che alla fine della fiera venga per così dire in soccorso.... Spero di essermi spiegata, son concetti in cui penso sia molto facile incartarsi....


----------



## Martes (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *A parte c’è nessuno sta attaccando @Brunetta che per altro nel caso saprebbe ben difendersi da sola*
> C’è un confronto che avviene, per esempio, tra me e lei anche in privato su due posizioni diverse.
> sinceramente nel rispetto di tutti trovo che in molti  facciano un sacco di seghe mentali su significati, bisogni ecc ecc per qualcosa che davvero non ha per me tutto sto significato intrinseco da trovare
> Stiamo parlando di sesso. Ognuno lo vive a modo suo e ognuno con le proprie motivazioni che non dovrebbero essere messe in discussioni. Si può cercare di capire ma accettando appunto che ognuno da un significato diverso
> ...


Infatti era una battuta.
E comunque la posizione non compresa era la sua, nessun attacco al resto mi pare, solo difficoltà a capirsi. Che non significa dover esser d'accordo


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io il bisogno di considerarlo il mio puttano non ce l'ho. Capisco ciò che vuoi dire, ma capisco anche che sia abbastanza difficile riuscire a non portar fuori dal contesto del sesso "la puttana". Non siamo fatti a comparti stagni, facilissimo che dal gioco si possa passare a qualcosa che si insinua tra due a livelli più profondi. E allora pensare al "reciproco" non è che alla fine della fiera venga per così dire in soccorso.... Spero di essermi spiegata, son concetti in cui penso sia molto facile incartarsi....


Invece secondo me se conosci l’altro è difficilissimo che quel termine e significato escana  dal quel contesto 
E non è sentirne il bisogno. Non è che se non mi chiami troia non mi eccito. Mi eccito anche se mi chiami troia. Ed è diverso. 
provo a ripetermi: ognuno fa quel che sento, l’errore secondo me è attribuire il proprio significato a altre persone


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Infatti era una battuta.
> E comunque la posizione non compresa era la sua, nessun attacco al resto mi pare, solo difficoltà a capirsi. Che non significa dover esser d'accordo


Io la sua posizione l’ho capita e glielo ribadisco da anni. È lei che secondo me più che non capire la mia gli attribuisce un significato diverso dal mio e di conseguenza non ci si capisce


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invece secondo me se conosci l’altro è difficilissimo che quel termine e significato escana  dal quel contesto
> E non è sentirne il bisogno. Non è che se non mi chiami troia non mi eccito. Mi eccito anche se mi chiami troia. Ed è diverso.
> provo a ripetermi: ognuno fa quel che sento, l’errore secondo me è attribuire il proprio significato a altre persone


Ma ho capito cosa intendi.  Arriva quella parolina in un dato momento e si alimenta quel qualcosa in più.  In un momento in cui è già alta la tensione  
Però, SOPRATTUTTO nel contesto di un rapporto che è fatto di anche altro (penso a bollette da pagare, e anche a tutte le questioni "rognose" che caratterizzano una vita di coppia (intendo più che altro coppie "regolari") è un gioco che capisco possa costare anche caro. Altrimenti vero quel che dici, ma a patto che non ci siano nel mezzo tante altre occasioni in cui quel "puttana" potrebbe saltar fuori, se non appunto un altro momento di alta tensione. Perché capisco anche le parole della Cortellesi. Inutile negare che a sdoganare un termine, ancora oggi le accezioni di quel termine siano facilmente sbilanciate. Ho fatto un giochino mentale prima. Il primo corrispondente di troia che mi è venuto in mente al maschile è  "puttaniere". A me che son donna. E mi ha fatto riflettere, al di là del fatto che subito dopo l'ho collocato


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ho capito cosa intendi.  Arriva quella parolina in un dato momento e si alimenta quel qualcosa in più.  In un momento in cui è già alta la tensione
> Però, SOPRATTUTTO nel contesto di un rapporto che è fatto di anche altro (penso a bollette da pagare, e anche a tutte le questioni "rognose" che caratterizzano una vita di coppia (intendo più che altro coppie "regolari") è un gioco che capisco possa costare anche caro. Altrimenti vero quel che dici, ma a patto che non ci siano nel mezzo tante altre occasioni in cui quel "puttana" potrebbe saltar fuori, se non appunto un altro momento di alta tensione. Perché capisco anche le parole della Cortellesi. Inutile negare che a sdoganare un termine, ancora oggi le accezioni di quel termine siano facilmente sbilanciate. Ho fatto un giochino mentale prima. Il primo corrispondente di troia che mi è venuto in mente al maschile è  "puttaniere". A me che son donna. E mi ha fatto riflettere, al di là del fatto che subito dopo l'ho collocato


Ma se salta fuori in un altro contesto a parte che voli dal balcone sarebbe un ulteriore conferma che non ho capito con chi ho a che fare e che soprattutto non era chiaro a entrambi il significato che le attribuivamo. E questo si che è un problema 
Al netto che è altrettanto facile che quella parola esca durante un litigio anche se a letto non l’hai mai usata.


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se salta fuori in un altro contesto a parte che voli dal balcone sarebbe un ulteriore conferma che non ho capito con chi ho a che fare e che soprattutto non era chiaro a entrambi il significato che le attribuivamo. E questo si che è un problema
> Al netto che è altrettanto facile che quella parola esca durante un litigio anche se a letto non l’hai mai usata.


Sarebbe inaccettabile in entrambi i casi. 

A parte che trovo veramente rozzo e povero insultare.
Un litigio non dovrebbe mai arrivare ai livelli di voler ferire l’altro.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se salta fuori in un altro contesto a parte che voli dal balcone sarebbe un ulteriore conferma che non ho capito con chi ho a che fare e che soprattutto non era chiaro a entrambi il significato che le attribuivamo. E questo si che è un problema
> Al netto che è altrettanto facile che quella parola esca durante un litigio anche se a letto non l’hai mai usata.


Mmm.... Ti potrei portare la mia esperienza diversa , nel qual caso ti posso dire che la parola non suonava bene neanche a letto.  È un rischio. Poi tu mi puoi dire "ma no, è un gioco. È un gioco che ritengo di gran lunga meglio confinare in certi contesti con chi per l'appunto gioco. Se fosse una persona che mi trovo anche ad altro titolo nella vita, sarei più propensa a indagare, non so come dire. Non lo escludo, ma dovrei proprio essere "certa", al di là di quel che mi dice, che ne sia anche intimamente convinto.  Perché poi, come dici, può bastare una litigata e ci si chiede se siano cose pensate o meno.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sarebbe inaccettabile in entrambi i casi.
> 
> A parte che trovo veramente rozzo e povero insultare.
> Un litigio non dovrebbe mai arrivare ai livelli di voler ferire l’altro.


eh. Ma si dice (per lo meno si sente dire) che durante i litigi vengano dette cose che non si pensano. Sarà vero? Io non ci credo fino in fondo.... Come al solito poi contano "i fatti ".


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> eh. Ma si dice (per lo meno si sente dire) che durante i litigi vengano dette cose che non si pensano. Sarà vero? Io non ci credo fino in fondo.... Come al solito poi contano "i fatti ".


Francamente a me non è mai capitato di essere insultata.

Di insultare ammetto di sì (poche volte) ma ero molto arrabbiata e decisamente non si trattava di “litigi” o discussioni - nel senso di argomentare qualcosa su cui si è in disaccordo.

E non c’era molto da dire.

Tutto quello che si dice lo si pensa, al limite con la rabbia esce più “denso”.
Ma non tiri fuori cose che dentro non hai.

Quindi non accetterei mai un “ero arrabbiato, non penso quello che ho detto”.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mmm.... Ti potrei portare la mia esperienza diversa , nel qual caso ti posso dire che la parola non suonava bene neanche a letto.  È un rischio. Poi tu mi puoi dire "ma no, è un gioco. È un gioco che ritengo di gran lunga meglio confinare in certi contesti con chi per l'appunto gioco. Se fosse una persona che mi trovo anche ad altro titolo nella vita, sarei più propensa a indagare, non so come dire. Non lo escludo, ma dovrei proprio essere "certa", al di là di quel che mi dice, che ne sia anche intimamente convinto.  Perché poi, come dici, può bastare una litigata e ci si chiede se siano cose pensate o meno.


Già il fatto che a letto non suonasse bene era una cosa da stoppare all’istante come qualunque cosa non suona bene a letto. Non vedo motivo di fare cose che non diano solo piacere


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Francamente a me non è mai capitato di essere insultata.
> 
> Di insultare ammetto di sì (poche volte) ma ero molto arrabbiata e decisamente non si trattava di “litigi” o discussioni - nel senso di argomentare qualcosa su cui si è in disaccordo.
> 
> ...


Eh. Sono abbastanza vicino al tuo pensiero.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Già il fatto che a letto non suonasse bene era una cosa da stoppare all’istante come qualunque cosa non suona bene a letto. Non vedo motivo di fare cose che non diano solo piacere


Non a caso i problemi erano su tutti i livelli.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Francamente a me non è mai capitato di essere insultata.
> 
> Di insultare ammetto di sì (poche volte) ma ero molto arrabbiata e decisamente non si trattava di “litigi” o discussioni - nel senso di argomentare qualcosa su cui si è in disaccordo.
> 
> ...


A me è capitato ed è stata la conferma di un rapporto finito. Proprio perché come te sono convinta che le cose che si dicono sono quelle che si pensano 
Quando ho usate determinate parole l’ho fatto sapendo di ferire, pensandole e usate per questo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me è capitato ed è stata la conferma di un rapporto finito. Proprio perché come te sono convinta che le cose che si dicono sono quelle che si pensano
> Quando ho usate determinate parole l’ho fatto sapendo di ferire, pensandole e usate per questo.


Quando si litiga, o si vuole chiudere, si tirano fuori pensieri magari fino ad allora non esplicitati, che però già stavano in latenza. Per cui sono portata a dire che non sia nemmeno  "per ferire", ma perché lo si pensa. Che è il discorso che faceva @Skorpio sul dire/Non dire (chi è più bravo?). Soltanto che capisco (nel caso del "troia") una.... mancata corrispondenza? , al maschile. Forse stronzo , ma non l'ho mai usato a letto, magari provo . Scherzi a parte  , può eccitarmi in un dato momento in cui siamo "sincronizzati, ma non ho mai avvertito il corrispondente di quel gioco, perché il corrispondente maschile non trova quella doppia accezione (esempio: se dico "sei il mio stallone", credo di andare a solleticare ben altro immaginario, o meglio, un immaginario  "a senso univoco"  )


----------



## abebis (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sinceramente nel rispetto di tutti trovo che in molti  facciano un sacco di seghe mentali su significati, bisogni ecc ecc


Ma siamo proprio al livello di Olimpiadi delle seghe mentali! 

Tra l'altro, usate anche un codice da "iniziati" tutto vostro che faccio una fatica bestia a seguire, neanche riuscendoci del tutto (ammesso che abbia davvero un significato...  )

E non è che abbia una bassa considerazione di me, eh? E io che consideravo gente che se la tira un po' quelli che frequento in real life! Devo dirgli di iscriversi su questo forum, per ridimensionarsi... Peccato che i più non capiscano l'italiano.


----------



## abebis (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma ho capito cosa intendi.  Arriva quella parolina in un dato momento e si alimenta quel qualcosa in più.  In un momento in cui è già alta la tensione
> Però, SOPRATTUTTO nel contesto di un rapporto che è fatto di anche altro (penso a bollette da pagare, e anche a tutte le questioni "rognose" che caratterizzano una vita di coppia (intendo più che altro coppie "regolari") è un gioco che capisco possa costare anche caro. Altrimenti vero quel che dici, ma a patto che non ci siano nel mezzo tante altre occasioni in cui quel "puttana" potrebbe saltar fuori, se non appunto un altro momento di alta tensione. Perché capisco anche le parole della Cortellesi. Inutile negare che a sdoganare un termine, ancora oggi le accezioni di quel termine siano facilmente sbilanciate. *Ho fatto un giochino mentale prima. Il primo corrispondente di troia che mi è venuto in mente al maschile è  "puttaniere". *A me che son donna. E mi ha fatto riflettere, al di là del fatto che subito dopo l'ho collocato


Non esiste un corrispondente maschile di "troia" nel senso dell'accezione comune, per il semplice fatto che quest'accezione è il risultato di secoli di cultura maschilista e sessuofobica che attribuisce al termine un valore dispregiativo alla persona proprio in quanto "femmina", a prescindere dal motivo per il quale le venga elargito l'epiteto.

E lasciamo perdere il fatto che spesso le persone che elargiscono con maggiore cattiveria la patente di "troia" ad una donna sono esse stesse donne... Ma anche questo è un riflesso della cultura maschilista nella quale sono cresciute.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando si litiga, o si vuole chiudere, si tirano fuori pensieri magari fino ad allora non esplicitati, che però già stavano in latenza. Per cui sono portata a dire che non sia nemmeno  "per ferire", ma perché lo si pensa. Che è il discorso che faceva @Skorpio sul dire/Non dire (chi è più bravo?). Soltanto che capisco (nel caso del "troia") una.... mancata corrispondenza? , al maschile. Forse stronzo , ma non l'ho mai usato a letto, magari provo . Scherzi a parte  , può eccitarmi in un dato momento in cui siamo "sincronizzati, ma non ho mai avvertito il corrispondente di quel gioco, perché il corrispondente maschile non trova quella doppia accezione (esempio: se dico "sei il mio stallone", credo di andare a solleticare ben altro immaginario, o meglio, un immaginario  "a senso univoco"  )


Non penso alla reciprocità. Mi possono uscire termini o anche no e lasciare che li usi solo lui
Certo che le cose che ho detto le pensavo e sapevo anche di ferire in modo pesante.
non dico cose che non penso solo per ferire.
il ferire è la conseguenza che per altro in quel momento non mi è affatto dispiaciuta


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Non esiste un corrispondente maschile di "troia" nel senso dell'accezione comune, per il semplice fatto che quest'accezione è il risultato di secoli di cultura maschilista e sessuofobica che attribuisce al termine un valore dispregiativo alla persona proprio in quanto "femmina", a prescindere dal motivo per il quale le venga elargito l'epiteto.
> 
> E lasciamo perdere il fatto che spesso le persone che elargiscono con maggiore cattiveria la patente di "troia" ad una donna sono esse stesse donne... Ma anche questo è un riflesso della cultura maschilista nella quale sono cresciute.


Si.
Proprio per questi motivi capisco da un lato  "il gioco", ma capisco anche la pericolosità di una "esportazione " di quel gioco al di fuori di un preciso momento, e di un dato contesto.  E francamente, mi farei molte più domande se chi me lo esplicitasse in un dato momento fosse un compagno di vita, piuttosto che uno con cui so che il prossimo incontro avverrà nel letto, o poco più. Poi sicuramente funziona il sentire (tipo col mio ex marito). Mi stonava, e parecchio   Mentre senz'altro sono meno portata a farmi domande con uno con cui non ho da vivere altri contesti, non so come dire....  Ovvio che spero che non lo pensi. Ma se anche lo dovesse pensare probabilmente non lo saprò mai, o almeno è più difficile che lo venga a sapere (laddove ho meno fatti a disposizione, tutto può essere.... ). Anche se credo che si possa capire, nel piccolo, persino in un rapporto per così dire  "extra". Con la differenza che limito il rischio di "esportare" altrove questo concetto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> Proprio per questi motivi capisco da un lato  "il gioco", ma capisco anche la pericolosità di una "esportazione " di quel gioco al di fuori di un preciso momento, e di un dato contesto.  E francamente, mi farei molte più domande se chi me lo esplicitasse in un dato momento fosse un compagno di vita, piuttosto che uno con cui so che il prossimo incontro avverrà nel letto, o poco più. Poi sicuramente funziona il sentire (tipo col mio ex marito). Mi stonava, e parecchio   Mentre senz'altro sono meno portata a farmi domande con uno con cui non ho da vivere altri contesti, non so come dire....  Ovvio che spero che non lo pensi. Ma se anche lo dovesse pensare probabilmente non lo saprò mai, o almeno è più difficile che lo venga a sapere (laddove ho meno fatti a disposizione, tutto può essere.... ). Anche se credo che si possa capire, nel piccolo, persino in un rapporto per così dire  "extra". Con la differenza che limito il rischio di "esportare" altrove questo concetto.


Ecco invece per me è fondamentale sapere cosa pensa di me al di fuori del letto quella persona. Altrimenti quel termine mi stonerebbe a letto e soprattutto non ci sarebbe la conoscenza e la confidenza per usarlo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Non esiste un corrispondente maschile di "troia" nel senso dell'accezione comune, per il semplice fatto che quest'accezione è il risultato di secoli di cultura maschilista e sessuofobica che attribuisce al termine un valore dispregiativo alla persona proprio in quanto "femmina", a prescindere dal motivo per il quale le venga elargito l'epiteto.
> 
> E lasciamo perdere il fatto che spesso le persone che elargiscono con maggiore cattiveria la patente di "troia" ad una donna sono esse stesse donne... Ma anche questo è un riflesso della cultura maschilista nella quale sono cresciute.


Probabilmente ciò di cui parlava @ipazia era la capacità di  "portare" quel fardello culturale.  Io troia, ma tu uno che va con una troia (e quindi....?  ). Ma credo davvero che a quel livello occorra ben più che affiatamento.
Allo stato attuale non riesco ad immaginarlo (per me) diverso da un semplice gioco. Che al momento giusto può andare (specialmente laddove alla fine non sono neanche motivata a farmi troppe domande "lessicali, e ho un contesto in sé già ridotto di - per così dire- indagine) a qualche circostanza ben delimitata, scopo animalesco è nulla più.  Mi vengono in mente situazioni più estreme di giochi di ruolo, dove senz'altro il gioco funziona meglio se c'è conoscenza (e non solo del gioco in sé), ma che poi, statisticamente parlando, funzionano anche meglio laddove, abbandonato il contesto, non ci si trova ad avere a che fare con quel partner nel resto della vita. Altrimenti secondo me sono rapporti che vanno bene per equilibrare altri disequilibri di coppia, perché nel caso contrario, alla lunga, è abbastanza difficile non "esportarli". A meno appunto di non essere tra i (pochissimi, a mio avviso) che si possono permettere di giocare in coppia "fissa" a quel livello, senza dover poi spegnere non solo l'interruttore del gioco, ma del rapporto.


----------



## abebis (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Siamo tutti d'accordo che le parole hanno un significato, ma trovo veramente "strano" non riuscire a decontestualizzarle e ricontestualizzarle


Le parole hanno il significato che una persona attribuisce loro; però hanno anche un significato condiviso e dato che alla fin fine servono per comunicare, nella maggior parte dei casi, ogni persona assimila e fa suo spontaneamente il significato condiviso in modo trasparente,  senza starci a questionare su; altrimenti... finché lo fa per gioco Humpty Dumpty è un conto, ma se no sai che palle a dover sindacare sul significato di ogni frase!! 

Alcune parole, quelle che riferiscono a concetti più divisivi, sono "speciali": lì l'interpretazione, l'uso cambia a seconda dei contesti, dei luoghi, delle persone. È inevitabile. Pensate per esempio al termine "nigger" negli USA: due neri che giocano a basket in cortile è facile che si chiamino l'un l'altro così tutto il pomeriggio, senza nessun problema. Se uno dei due fosse bianco, già la musica cambierebbe. Se fossero in ufficio, invece, si aprirebbero delle voragini nel pavimento!

In definitiva: se si usa una parola "sensibile" (quale che essa sia) e la si usa in modo inconsapevole o superficiale, per me una persona è sciocca.  Nell'usare un termine sensibile bisognerebbe sapere cosa si intende e cosa intendono gli altri: solo a quel punto la comunicazione diventa veramente efficace, qualunque cosa si voglia comunicare.

Un esempio su tutti di questo atteggiamento sciocco lo possiamo vedere, secondo me, con Donald Trump: per questo signore, la peggiore offesa che si possa fare ad un essere umano (di sesso maschile, perché le persone di sesso femminile per lui sono poco più che buchi deambulanti) è dirgli che è un "loser"! Niente per lui è più umiliante. E poco gli importa che praticamente nessuno definisca in sé quel termine con tutta la negatività che gli attribuisce lui, per quanto il termine ovviamente non abbia un'accezione positiva per nessuno, anche se poi sono le sconfitte ad essere le esperienze più formative. E questo è il motivo per cui lui non è capace di accettare che sia stato eletto un altro presidente: ammettere di aver perso gli è impossibile perché vuol dire, secondo la sua accezione, umiliarsi in modo intollerabile davanti al mondo intero! Per lui l'unica cosa che poteva succedere, nella natura delle cose, è che lui venisse rieletto (inevitabilmente, essendo lui un winner) e poi solo la miopia di una legge che non contempla rieleggibilità oltre il secondo mandato avrebbe impedito la sua rielezione ad libitum fino alla sua (forse) inevitabile dipartita da questo mondo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco invece per me è fondamentale sapere cosa pensa di me al di fuori del letto quella persona.


Eh. Ma lo capisci più coi fatti che con le parole.  Anche se, le parole, a saperle leggere anche tra le righe, possono dire molto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma lo capisci più coi fatti che con le parole.  Anche se, le parole, a saperle leggere anche tra le righe, possono dire molto.


Certo che lo capisci con i fatti. Per questo quel termine lo usi solo con la conoscenza dell’altro. Ammesso che ho scopato ben raramente con persone con cui non avevo in rapporto di conoscenza 
Appunto che a quel punto una persona che so cosa pensa di me dimostrandomelo a fatti  e con il quale ho un rapporto limpido può sicuramente chiamarmi troia in un certo ambito senza che io abbia il minimo dubbio del significato che gli attribuisce e soprattutto l’assoluta certezza che non uscirà quel termine in altri contesti


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei avvicinato al mio sentire.
> E ti dico che sei anche il primo qui.


Mi fa molto piacere aver colto qualcosa del tuo "disgusto" nella specifica eventualità


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> @Skorpio come sempre riesci a rendere ottimamente ciò che, almeno in me, è molto chiaro a livello di movimento interiore e consapevolezza personale, ma estremamente arduo da tradurre in parole.
> Volevo infatti dire a @Brunetta che anch'io comprendo il suo sentire ma non sono voluta intervenire per non impelagarmi nell'ennesimo dialogo tra sordi... e anche perché sono già stata accusata almeno una volta di essere il suo avvocato difensore  cosa di cui credo tra l'altro non necessiti proprio.
> A me è capitato un'unica volta, ormai quasi 30 anni fa, di accogliere con complicità questo bisogno, appunto perché all'altro era chiaro trattarsi di un suo bisogno, esplicitato e condiviso, dettato da un proprio vissuto... ed accoglierlo e giocarci diventava quasi come una cura.
> Altrimenti pure io rifuggo queste modalità, che fatico a comprendere sotto un'altra ottica


Spiegare non è semplice su questi argomenti, credo ci sia anche grandissimo pudore e vergogna, a dispetto di tanti discorsi moderni e libertini.

Ma spiegare e la chiave per intendersi e eventualmente condividere un gioco in cui il piacere e il benessere sia per entrambi.

Nel tuo esempio, hai trovato spazio per rendere piacevole anche a te la situazione, che non vuol dire che ogni sciabigotto dicesse le stesse parole , sarebbe altrettanto piacevole.

La chiave è sapersi spiegare.

E..tanto per intenderci: "perché mi piace" non la considererei (da femmina quale NOn sono)  una spiegazione sufficiente.

Ma è anche vero che c'è chi ha il corrispondente bisogno a incastro, e può considerare anche quella sommaria spiegazione più che adeguata

(va bene! Va benissimo! Ho capito al volo.. spiegazione meravigliosa!  Ehm.. quando si comincia??  )


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Non esiste un corrispondente maschile di "troia" nel senso dell'accezione comune, per il semplice fatto che quest'accezione è il risultato di secoli di cultura maschilista e sessuofobica che attribuisce al termine un valore dispregiativo alla persona *proprio in quanto "femmina", a prescindere dal motivo per il quale le venga elargito l'epiteto.*
> 
> E lasciamo perdere il fatto che spesso le persone che elargiscono con maggiore cattiveria la patente di "troia" ad una donna sono esse stesse donne... Ma anche questo è un riflesso della cultura maschilista nella quale sono cresciute.


Non proprio. Dalle mie parti si usa abbondantemente anche per indicare uomini particolarmente inclini ad arruffianarsi....


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando si litiga, o si vuole chiudere, si tirano fuori pensieri magari fino ad allora non esplicitati, che però già stavano in latenza. Per cui sono portata a dire che non sia nemmeno  "per ferire", ma perché lo si pensa. Che è il discorso che faceva @Skorpio sul dire/Non dire (chi è più bravo?). Soltanto che capisco (nel caso del "troia") una.... mancata corrispondenza? , al maschile. Forse stronzo , ma non l'ho mai usato a letto, magari provo . Scherzi a parte  , può eccitarmi in un dato momento in cui siamo "sincronizzati, ma non ho mai avvertito il corrispondente di quel gioco, perché il corrispondente maschile non trova quella doppia accezione (esempio: se dico "sei il mio stallone", credo di andare a solleticare ben altro immaginario, o meglio, un immaginario  "a senso univoco"  )


Sai.. il mio discorso era un semplice commento come altri, al clip della Cortellesi

Che peraltro non mi pare titolasse: "le parole che dicono i maschi alle femmine quando trombano o quando litigano"

Credo che il clip si riferisse a contesti più generici (non specificamente a dialogo di coppia e tra una coppia)

Non ho capito perché si è scivolati con quel tipo di linguaggio, a continuare a confrontarsi sotto le lenzuola.

Forse ho involontariamente fuorviato io perché ho azzardato quella spiegazione del disgusto di Brunetta vs chi le dicesse "zoccola" (evidentemente durante un rapporto sessuale, a questo punto)

Ma il clip parlava di altri contesti, secondo me, non di coppiette più o meno affiatate o sciagattate


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai.. il mio discorso era un semplice commento come altri, al clip della Cortellesi
> 
> Che peraltro non mi pare titolasse: "le parole che dicono i maschi alle femmine quando trombano o quando litigano"
> 
> ...


Infatti.
A parte la semplificazione a me non torna il motivo per il quale si voglia a tutti i costi farne una faccenda esemplare di politicamente corretto quando immagino lo abbiano capito anche i cani che si parla in ogni caso di ruoli e di potere o disvalore attribuito a quei ruoli.

Vogliamo purificare il nostro linguaggio? Aboliamo queste turpi espressioni non più appartenenti al nostro pensare corrente?
Perfetto. Ma per me è come cancellare la povertà per decreto legge.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Non proprio. Dalle mie parti si usa abbondantemente anche per indicare uomini particolarmente inclini ad arruffianarsi....


Detto più che altro in tono scherzoso.


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Detto più che altro in tono scherzoso.


Nono, scherzoso un corno.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Nono, scherzoso un corno.


Io "sei un troia" l'ho sempre sentito dire in tono scherzoso, comunque mi fido di quel che dice uno che la zona la vive


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A parte la semplificazione a me non torna il motivo per il quale si voglia a tutti i costi farne una faccenda esemplare di politicamente corretto quando immagino lo abbiano capito anche i cani che si parla in ogni caso di ruoli e di potere o disvalore attribuito a quei ruoli.
> 
> Vogliamo purificare il nostro linguaggio? Aboliamo queste turpi espressioni non più appartenenti al nostro pensare corrente?
> Perfetto. Ma per me è come cancellare la povertà per decreto legge.


Su questo avevamo avuto già un acceso dibattito.  Da poco (cambio l'argomento ma non il concetto  ) ho letto un libro, allegato al corriere della sera, sulle disabilita' 
Ebbene, presentava personaggi della Paraolimipiadi, termine che conosciamo ancora assai poco  Si sviluppava attorno al concetto del "diverso " come "ricco", e finiva con una serie di terminologie da evitare 
Mi sono scontrata, in questa "sequenza, con quest'ultima parte. E con la spiegazione del veniva data, nel non utilizzare questi termini. Ebbene, non sto ora a riportare l'intera sintesi, ma in quella estrema si partiva dalla persona. Persona con disabilita, piuttosto che disabile. Questioni solo di lana caprina? 
Io dico che dipende dalla coscienza, e se la si può influenzare anche con una terminologia, beh, son convinta (avendo mutato opinione in proposito) che ciò non guasti


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Su questo avevamo avuto già un acceso dibattito.  Da poco (cambio l'argomento ma non il concetto  ) ho letto un libro, allegato al corriere della sera, sulle disabilita'
> Ebbene, presentava personaggi della Paraolimipiadi, termine che conosciamo ancora assai poco  Si sviluppava attorno al concetto del "diverso " come "ricco", e finiva con una serie di terminologie da evitare
> Mi sono scontrata, in questa "sequenza, con quest'ultima parte. E con la spiegazione del veniva data, nel non utilizzare questi termini. Ebbene, non sto ora a riportare l'intera sintesi, ma in quella estrema si partiva dalla persona. Persona con disabilita, piuttosto che disabile. Questioni solo di lana caprina?
> Io dico che dipende dalla coscienza, e se la si può influenzare anche con una terminologia, beh, son convinta (avendo mutato opinione in proposito) che ciò non guasti


Non voglio innescare una deriva nella discussione. Mi limito ad osservare come nelle definizioni si passi di eufemismo in eufemismo in una corsa verso non si sa bene cosa. Handicappato - Disabile - Diversamente abile e adesso sembra non vada bene nemmeno quello...
Sono stanco di dover vagliare in continuazione il mio linguaggio per non correre il rischio di offendere nessuno. ll problema non sono io ma una pletora di gente che dovrebbe offendersi, anzi, sentirsi insultata per termini che stanno nel vocabolario della lingua italiana, senza che il sottoscritto abbia la benchè minima idea di insultare od offendere.
E stanchissimo di essere messo all' indice affermando cose ovvie, come se fossi il novello Eichman che pianifica l'esclusione di tutte le minoranze o sedicenti tali di questa società.
Chi pianificò la costruzione della via Appia antica faceva di nome Claudio (zoppo) Appio Cieco. E non mi sembra sia passato alla storia per una faccenda di eslusione o di incapacità, nè che non fosse fiero del suo nome e ruolo in quella società, ben più dura della nostra.
Preferirei che si affrontassero i concetti di fondo, forse si scoprirebbe che le parole, il significante ed il significato sono il riflesso, non la sostanza di quello che pensa una società, e se si continua a prendere questo alla rovescia si nasconde la polvere sotto il tappeto.
Per me.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io "sei un troia" l'ho sempre sentito dire in tono scherzoso, comunque mi fido di quel che dice uno che la zona la vive


Prostituzione intellettuale è concetto trasversale.  Poi dipende dalle inclinazioni del soggetto.  C'è chi si limita a fare dei pompini metafotici  e chi invece va al sodo


----------



## Lostris (25 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti.
> A parte la semplificazione a me non torna il motivo per il quale si voglia a tutti i costi farne una faccenda esemplare di politicamente corretto quando immagino lo abbiano capito anche i cani che si parla in ogni caso di ruoli e di potere o disvalore attribuito a quei ruoli.
> 
> Vogliamo purificare il nostro linguaggio? Aboliamo queste turpi espressioni non più appartenenti al nostro pensare corrente?
> Perfetto. Ma per me è come cancellare la povertà per decreto legge.


Sono d'accordo con te, non dire "ho fame" non cancella la fame.

A me sembrava, guardando il clip, che cmq anche la Cortellesi nel suo discorso non ne facesse tanto una questione di evitare di dire certi tipi di parole o espressioni.

Mi pareva che anche lei provasse a spostare la attenzione su quello che si muove nei cervelli di chi lo dice.

E non si riferisse affatto a giochetti di letto o cmq a manfrine private tra una coppia

A me è sembrato un invito alla riflessione a 360 gradi, che come discorso generale deve anche opportunamente fermarsi li

Lasciando libero ognuno di rifletterlo e svilupparlo dentro di sé

Io l'ho capita così


----------



## ipazia (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Probabilmente ciò di cui parlava @ipazia era la capacità di  "portare" quel *fardello culturale*.  Io troia, ma tu uno che va con una troia (e quindi....?  ). Ma credo davvero che a quel livello occorra ben più che affiatamento.
> Allo stato attuale non riesco ad immaginarlo (per me) diverso da un semplice gioco. Che al momento giusto può andare (specialmente laddove alla fine non sono neanche motivata a farmi troppe domande "lessicali, e ho un contesto in sé già ridotto di - per così dire- indagine) a qualche circostanza ben delimitata, scopo animalesco è nulla più.  Mi vengono in mente situazioni più estreme di giochi di ruolo, dove senz'altro il gioco funziona meglio se c'è conoscenza (e non solo del gioco in sé), ma che poi, statisticamente parlando, funzionano anche meglio laddove, abbandonato il contesto, non ci si trova ad avere a che fare con quel partner nel resto della vita. Altrimenti secondo me sono rapporti che vanno bene per equilibrare altri disequilibri di coppia, perché nel caso contrario, alla lunga, è abbastanza difficile non "esportarli". A meno appunto di non essere tra i (pochissimi, a mio avviso) che si possono permettere di giocare in coppia "fissa" a quel livello, senza dover poi spegnere non solo l'interruttore del gioco, ma del rapporto.


Mi spiace di essermi spiegata tanto male, se quel che ne esce è il grassetto con correlato il sottolineato. 

O forse intendo male la correlazione.

Ma non è quello il significato. (mio, sia beninteso).

Io troia, tu uno che va con una troia è la gara della svalutazione di entrambi. Un giudizio e un allontanamento del tema.
Una guerra puerile e infantile.
di adolescenti che non sapendo come altro intendersi, si lanciano la pallina da ping pong del contendere.
Era un giochetto che facevo da ragazzina, dandola o non dandola poco importa...solo per esercitare il mio potere.  

Che è poi il motivo per cui se mi si appella come troia, nell'ambito del politically correct & incorrect mi fa pure sorridere.
Per me dirmi troia, intelligente, simpatica, stronza...cambia zero. E' un costume sociale, come darsi i tre bacetti.
Posso semmai chiedere il come e il perchè io possa far nascere quelle immagini di me...ma tutto sommato, le immagini che di me scattano in qualcuno che non sono io, mi riguardano solo nei termini di condivisine, di cui ringrazio semmai. O non mi interessano semplicemente.

Decido io in che sguardi specchiarmi. E questo dipende dall'interesse delle informazioni che mi offrono.
Se non sei interessante per i miei standard, se le tue informazioni non mi arricchiscono...semplicemente mi dimentico della tua esistenza.
Non importa. Fai tu come vuoi tu.

Il MIO punto è che in quanto donna, figlia di questa cultura e dei suoi condizionamenti (che conosco e di cui sono consapevole), sono figlia anche delle dicotomie di questa cultura.
Fra cui moglie/troia.

A me, alla mia libertà di pensiero, alla mia capacità di conoscenza e assunzione del rischio di conoscenza, assumermi la gestione dei condizionamenti, dei tabù, delle dicotomie.

Personalmente, sono semplicemente ad un punto in cui assumo le dicotomie, i condizionamenti, i tabù, la cultura di cui provengo (femmina, donna cristiana cattolica romana) e per questo non ho il minimo problema ad assumere il fatto che in questa cultura (non è la sola, anzi) *io proprio in quanto femmina e donna cristiana romana italiana, culturalmente da un punto di vista sociale, sono anche troia, è il contrappasso sociale della società di cui faccio parte riservato alle femmine. 
Per i maschi ci sono tutti i loro contrappassi personalizzati, eh...tutta la menata della cazzo grosso e piccolo, l'esser maschio, l'esser zerbino, l'esser cornuto...ai voglia!!! Ce n'è per tutti. 

Quel che cambia è solo la collocazione nello spettro sociale, dove si colloca il potere del maschio e della femmina. *

(che è poi il motivo per cui, per esempio, un cuckold è definito un pervertito...perverte (ossia trasforma, ribalta) il gioco di potere per cui un maschio NON può esser zerbino collocando invece il suo potere esattamente nel cedere potere)

Giusto, sbagliato...non conta e non lo trovo neppure molto interessante. E' un fatto. Di identità collettiva.
(che poi si possa far finta che non sia così, ci si perda nel giusto sbagliato, non venga dichiarato, venga aggiustato, ricollocato, combattuto anche...poco conta, sono discorsi da bar fondamentalmente, come il discorso della cortellesi che fondamentalmente è scritto per esser "venduto"...negli immaginari generali, quel fatto, resta lì nonostante il politically correct e la trasgressione).

Quindi quella a cui facevo riferimento non è la guerra fra maschi e femmine, ma è un sottolineare il fatto che guardando le dicotomie etc etc è possibile godersi la propria personale declinazione di quell'aspetto identitario in compenetrazione con tutti gli altri aspetti individuali e sociali.

Non è un qualcosa che ritengo riservato al sesso.
Non mi interessano più di tanto le pratiche sessuali.
E il sesso in sè lo trovo personalmente molto riduttivo. E noioso a breve.

E' espressione di sessualità, ed è qui che a mio parere e esperienza le cose sono interessanti e stimolanti.

Un uomo che mi riconosce nel mio esser troia...beh. E' fondamentalmente un uomo che non è schiavo del cazzo. Che conosce i suoi retaggi e i suoi punti bui, che non ha paura di guardarsi allo specchio.

Altro che uno che va con una troia...sono buoni tutti ad andare con una troia.
E' un semplice agito...spesso e volentieri mal elaborato e infossato in una miriade di cazzate giustificatorie e spaventate.

Riconoscerla e interagirci come maschio uomo cristiano romano italiano integrato in se stesso....è tutto un altro paio di maniche. 

E non c'è ping pong...c'è sparring partners e complicità.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai.. il mio discorso era un semplice commento come altri, al clip della Cortellesi
> 
> Che peraltro non mi pare titolasse: "le parole che dicono i maschi alle femmine quando trombano o quando litigano"
> 
> ...


Non siamo però a comparti stagni.  E mi chiedo  (Anche perché ho avuto, ho consentito anche) esperienza del contrario, fino a che punto sia una dinamica producente all'interno di un rapporto "strutturato. Dove per strutturato intendo  (forse sbagliando parola, ma non me ne vengono in mente altre per ora) un rapporto con continuità nel futuro, progettuale, in cui non si dividono soltanto i momenti "belli". E allora ci troviamo di fronte a una parola (troia, puttana) carica di significati potenzialmente passibili di essere sdoganati in altri contesti.  Per come mi trovo io ora , penso che possa essere eccitantein un "apice", ma vada bene in contesti dove non so indaga troppo cosa porta in sé quella parola. Semplicemente non si indaga troppo, e la si piglia, per quel che è, in quel momento. Perché tanto più che tante verifiche non occorrono. Ieri al mare con la mia amica abbiamo conosciuto un po' di tipe strampalate, e non so bene come, ma abbiamo iniziato a raccontarci, più o meno come capita qui  Una di queste, che aveva avuto una relazione con uno impegnato, a conclusione della stessa, si è sentita addirittura rinfacciare il tempo "perso per stare dietro a lei. Tradotto in soldi eh, visto che lui rinunciava a guadagni per vederla, o almeno così le ha detto. Nel durante, trattata come una regina, cito testualmente ciò che ha detto lei. Quando questo mascheramento non è servito più, oplà che sono saltate fuori tutte le rinunce finanziarie del poveretto, e di qui che lei era costata come, se non più di una puttana. Non so se la chiamasse troia nel durante , ma il succo è che lei non aveva avuto mai modo di.... io lo chiamo "avere esperienza, delle parole di lui". E niente.... Nel mentre, se giochi, non puoi che avere fiducia, ma senz'altro ben più ascolto dell'altro nel caso in cui queste parole vengano usate da chi non è semplice accompagnatore, ma compagno di vita. Però devo anche dire che sono in una fase è in condizioni in cui, se la parola viene detta al momento giusto, e mi eccita, poche menate è va bene così. Se al contrario pensassi a una relazione più profonda (completa) starei molto più in guardia sui fatti . Vero senz'altro che vale pure il contrario. Ma non vedo una così abissale differenza di contesti (cioè tra lo scopare è il resto del vivere in relazione). Probabilmente il tutto sta, per me (ripeto, per me, ora) in come mi sento. Il resto? Così rispondo anche a @Nocciola : è già dura conoscere noi stessi, che una conoscenza così approfondita degli abissi dell'altro io non me la sogno neanche  Posso solo stare ai fatti, e dove non ce ne sono, o ce ne sono pochi, basarmi sulle mie sensazioni. Giuste o sbagliate che siano, pazienza quando non lasciano troppi rimpianti 
Comunque per dire (anche in altro campo): vi ho raccontato cose che mi hanno profondamente ferita, dette da mia madre. Io, quelle cose, le sapevo comunque di già.  È solo che non ho più chiuso gli occhi.


----------



## patroclo (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io il bisogno di considerarlo il mio puttano non ce l'ho. Capisco ciò che vuoi dire, ma capisco anche che sia abbastanza difficile riuscire a non portar fuori dal contesto del sesso "la puttana". Non siamo fatti a comparti stagni, facilissimo che dal gioco si possa passare a qualcosa che si insinua tra due a livelli più profondi. E allora pensare al "reciproco" non è che alla fine della fiera venga per così dire in soccorso.... Spero di essermi spiegata, son concetti in cui penso sia molto facile incartarsi....


...come quei ragazzini che passano le ore a giocare a giochi di guerra alla PS e poi escono e fanno le stragi perchè non distinguono più il gioco dalla realtà?
Esempio estremo, ma semplicemente per dire con un minimo di maturità i due piani non si possono confondere.

Cioè, tu sosterresti che io dico che sono un puttano per giustificare il fatto che le darei della puttana? ...la bollo come ipotesi fantasiosa

Il concetto è donarsi e prendersi con una tale totale totalità (rafforzativo) che si fanno cose che effettivamente secondo una certa morale potrebbero sembrare da porci/puttane/troie, ecc.... Ma se c'è identità di vedute, rifiuto di quel concetto bigotto di moralità e desiderio comune, l'appellarsi in questo modo lo vedo come un'esaltazione del reciproco possedersi


----------



## patroclo (25 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Le parole hanno il significato che una persona attribuisce loro; però hanno anche un significato condiviso e dato che alla fin fine servono per comunicare, nella maggior parte dei casi, ogni persona assimila e fa suo spontaneamente il significato condiviso in modo trasparente,  senza starci a questionare su; altrimenti... finché lo fa per gioco Humpty Dumpty è un conto, ma se no sai che palle a dover sindacare sul significato di ogni frase!!
> 
> .............


Ma si continua a fare esempi "pubblici", qui si parla di dirty talking nell'intimità della coppia. Siamo tutti d'accordo che possono essere offese nel 99,99% dei casi in cui si usano...ma c'è questo 0.01% in cui si vivono in un territorio dove è consentito, la discussione è nata perchè per qualcuno non esiste e non deve esistere neanche questo 0.01%
Non credo che qualcuno si metta a discutere se in un gruppo di gay li sentisse chiamare tra loro "froci" o in un gruppo di afroamericani "negri"... e sono parole pesanti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...come quei ragazzini che passano le ore a giocare a giochi di guerra alla PS e poi escono e fanno le stragi perchè non distinguono più il gioco dalla realtà?
> Esempio estremo, ma semplicemente per dire con un minimo di maturità i due piani non si possono confondere.
> 
> Cioè, tu sosterresti che io dico che sono un puttano per giustificare il fatto che le darei della puttana? ...la bollo come ipotesi fantasiosa
> ...


mio figlio allora dovrebbe aver già sterminato la famiglia intera il vicinato e magari anche il sindaco che ci sta amabilmente sui coglioni 
Al momento per evitare stragi ha deciso di giocare a football ...
Sta migliorando....
Sul discorso degli insulti o dipendenti dal contesto e consideriamoli  vezzeggiativi...
Preferisco non rispondere...su certe cose sono super riservata..

Infatti non sono intervenuta  prima.....
Ma posso io evitare di dare risposte a caso???...ma l esempio dei videogiochi mi è piaciuto tanto...


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi spiace di essermi spiegata tanto male, se quel che ne esce è il grassetto con correlato il sottolineato.
> 
> O forse intendo male la correlazione.
> 
> ...


No, percepisco queste cose in modo molto diverso 
Anzitutto "io troia, tu uno che va con una troia" è svalutativo se si fa diventare quel che è retaggio di ciò che pensa la società di un qualcosa di pienamente condiviso all'interno della coppia. Se lo si svincola dallo spettro sociale, ce ne si fa in qualche misura "beffa", non lo trovo affatto svalutativo all'interno di una relazione di coppia. O almeno, non necessariamente svalutativo (e questo dipende appunto dal livello in cui una coppia riesce a mettersi in discussione CONOSCENDO i condizionamenti esterni, ma scegliendo di collocarli in una certa dimensione nel proprio microcosmo.

Mi ha colpita la parte che ho evidenziato in rosso, perché anche quella non la condivido. L'altro fa sempre come vuole , e i condizionamenti che gli puoi dare tu sono sempre condizionamenti che fanno star meglio lui. Sicché PER TE non esisterà più, ma lui comunque continuerà ad esistere, e farà quel che vorrà magari senz'altro con altri condizionamenti (sei più condizionata tu da lui a negarne l'esistenza contro l'evidenza dei fatti, vale a dire che esiste a prescindere da te, a ben vedere. E' più un faccia come vuole _senza me _, che di fatto non mette in discussione la sopravvivenza di entrambi). Nel cuckoldismo avviene proprio che due si facciano beffa di un certo tabù, di un certo condizionamento sociale normalmente introiettato nella coppia. Se così non è (e serve come cessione di potere, o riequilibrio di potere) è perché comunque va in qualche misura ad intaccare un disequilibrio.... perde, per così dire, la valenza di gioco (che è poi il dire ad una "sei una troia!" durante il rapporto, e ne acquista un altro che è possibile collocare solo con la consapevolezza dei disequilibri in quella coppia.
Per come la vedo io. 
Quanto alla accettazione di ruoli imposti dalla società, credo che ne sia sufficiente la consapevolezza, poi quel che sono per me e davanti a un altro lo vorrei vedere slegato, almeno in certi ambiti e certi contesti, da ciò che è il contesto sociale, Il che, tradotto , per me vuol dire che mi posso comportare da troia, fare la troia, in un dato momento e in un dato contesto. Ma non piace caricarmi un fardello culturale di cui sono consapevole senza che (e credo che sia raro riuscirci) abbia davanti uno con cui realmente io possa farmene beffa. All'interno della relazione. Son troia? Ok. Tu che vai con una troia cosa sei? Di lì che se anziché la svalutazione nasce un impulso a dire "mi piaci per come sei", la valenza negativa che è stata portata dalla società alla parola perde il potenziale svalutativo all'interno della coppia. Ma non lo so. Non ho intenzione di addentrarmi in questi che non son giochi 

Per il momento ho consapevolezza che l'altro non lo conoscerò mai abbastanza per mettere la mano sul fuoco su ciò che pensa, e che tutto sommato i granchi eventualmente prendibili in certe relazioni son tutto grasso che cola in termini di esperienza


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...come quei ragazzini che passano le ore a giocare a giochi di guerra alla PS e poi escono e fanno le stragi perchè non distinguono più il gioco dalla realtà?
> Esempio estremo, ma semplicemente per dire con un minimo di maturità i due piani non si possono confondere.
> 
> Cioè, tu sosterresti che io dico che sono un puttano per giustificare il fatto che le darei della puttana? ...la bollo come ipotesi fantasiosa
> ...


E non ci siamo, perché al limite gli dò del porco  
Stavamo parlando del fatto che alla parola "puttana" non c'è (non che io veda) una parola corrispondente maschile. Puttana è una parola (lo dico da donna) che si porta con sé altri retaggi. Ma forse la differenza sta nella conoscenza che si ha dell'altra parte. Se certi termini vengono accettati convenzionalmente da entrambi, forse il contrasto sparisce. Può essere, eh.

Preciso un'altra cosa: che si continua a scindere "giochi" da realtà, come se il gioco non facesse mai parte della realtà. Solo che si può finire a giocare in altri contesti. Beato te che non lo hai mai sperimentato!


----------



## ologramma (25 Agosto 2021)

posso scrivere la mia non ho visto il monologo e quindi direte che vuoi dire  , solo che io mai nella mia vita ho offeso con parole  anche chi sapevo era  di esserlo , sono stato sempre rispettoso , me ne sono uscito delle volte con battute scherzose , maliziose ma mai volgari.
Qui state trattando il tema  molto dettagliatamente  cosa che non fa per me


----------



## patroclo (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> E non ci siamo, perché al limite gli dò del porco
> Stavamo parlando del fatto che alla parola "puttana" non c'è (non che io veda) una parola corrispondente maschile. Puttana è una parola (lo dico da donna) che si porta con sé altri retaggi. Ma forse la differenza sta nella conoscenza che si ha dell'altra parte. Se certi termini vengono accettati convenzionalmente da entrambi, forse il contrasto sparisce. Può essere, eh.
> 
> Preciso un'altra cosa: che si continua a scindere "giochi" da realtà, come se il gioco non facesse mai parte della realtà. Solo che si può finire a giocare in altri contesti. Beato te che non lo hai mai sperimentato!


...mi spiace che hai giocato con le persone sbagliate


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...mi spiace che hai giocato con le persone sbagliate


Ma guarda che ho capito che, chiuso in certi contesti, è un gioco che aiuta l'eccitazione.
Posso dirlo che non ho mai appellato uno puttano nel durante? Eh...


----------



## patroclo (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ho capito che, chiuso in certi contesti, è un gioco che aiuta l'eccitazione.
> Posso dirlo che non ho mai appellato uno puttano nel durante? Eh...


...ma si, anche perchè credo verrebbe da ridere ad entrambe, sarebbe una forzatura lessicale ammazzaormoni


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...ma si, anche perchè credo verrebbe da ridere ad entrambe, sarebbe una forzatura lessicale ammazzaormoni


Appunto. E playboy o sciupa femmine altrettanto ammazzerebbero l'ormone. Forse ora è però più chiaro perché parlavo della ambivalenza di questa parola. Detto ciò, e lo ripeto, starei molto più a guardare se in quel momento eccita anche me. E ribadisco Anche, senza farmi troppe domande, all'interno di rapporti dove non è neanche minimamente il caso che me le ponga. Al momento, va bene così  

Ma non mi è possibile negare il retaggio di una parola, o non capire perché ad alcune possa dare fastidio sempre, e a prescindere.


----------



## abebis (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che ho capito che, chiuso in certi contesti, è un gioco che aiuta l'eccitazione.
> Posso dirlo che non ho mai appellato uno puttano nel durante? Eh...


Puttano non esiste neanche sul vocabolario. Forse, a livello di stigma sociale un termine grossomodo equivalente potrebbe essere cornuto: del resto, da che mondo è mondo l'arbitro è cornuto, non stronzo o puttaniere... 

Puoi provare a dirgli "sssììììì.... sei il mio cornuto!!!!"  la prossima volta...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto. E playboy o sciupa femmine altrettanto ammazzerebbero l'ormone. Forse ora è però più chiaro perché parlavo della ambivalenza di questa parola. Detto ciò, e lo ripeto, starei molto più a guardare se in quel momento eccita anche me. E ribadisco Anche, senza farmi troppe domande, all'interno di rapporti dove non è neanche minimamente il caso che me le ponga. Al momento, va bene così
> 
> Ma non mi è possibile negare il retaggio di una parola, o non capire perché ad alcune possa dare fastidio sempre, e a prescindere.


Bella la diversità tra noi donne


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Puttano non esiste neanche sul vocabolario. Forse, a livello di stigma sociale un termine grossomodo equivalente potrebbe essere cornuto: del resto, da che mondo è mondo l'arbitro è cornuto, non stronzo o puttaniere...
> 
> Puoi provare a dirgli "sssììììì.... sei il mio cornuto!!!!"  la prossima volta...


Considerato che ha una compagna, non so come potrebbe reagire


----------



## abebis (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Considerato che ha una compagna, non so come potrebbe reagire


Appunto: se ho ben capito quanto intende @ipazia , è proprio dalla sua reazione che si capisce come lui si colloca rispetto alla questione!

Del resto, se troia può essere (secondo alcuni) un'offesa oppure un acceleratore dell'eccitazione a seconda del contesto, perché non può esserlo anche cornuto?

Io mi immagino che se sono nella loro intimità un cuckold e la sua donna, se lei gli sussurra nell'orecchio "sssììììì.... sei il mio cornutone", direi che lui dovrebbe eccitarsi a razzo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

abebis ha detto:


> Appunto: se ho ben capito quanto intende @ipazia , è proprio dalla sua reazione che si capisce come lui si colloca rispetto alla questione!
> 
> Del resto, se troia può essere (secondo alcuni) un'offesa oppure un acceleratore dell'eccitazione a seconda del contesto, perché non può esserlo anche cornuto?
> 
> Io mi immagino che se sono nella loro intimità un cuckold e la sua donna, se lei gli sussurra nell'orecchio "sssììììì.... sei il mio cornutone", direi che lui dovrebbe eccitarsi a razzo.


Mmm 
Pure a me era venuta (vagamente) in testa l'immagine del cuckold, ma senza bull direi che non si può fare  . Seriamente: non mi eccita l'idea del dargli del cornuto, al di là del fatto che il richiamo alla compagna ( che mi è venuta in mente per prima, quando hai parlato di dargli del cornuto) non piace molto neppure a me 
Credo che in questo tipo di immaginari, maschili e femminili, viaggiano cose che possono essere molto diverse, comunque  
Per parte mia, un epiteto "spinto", al momento giusto e nel contesto giusto, con lui, non è poi così male. Ma per ora non trovo eccitante lanciarne 
Siamo in una fase di "rodaggio ", comunque , e di scoperta


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A parte c’è nessuno sta attaccando @Brunetta che per altro nel caso saprebbe ben difendersi da sola
> C’è un confronto che avviene, per esempio, tra me e lei anche in privato su due posizioni diverse.
> sinceramente nel rispetto di tutti trovo che in molti  facciano un sacco di seghe mentali su significati, bisogni ecc ecc per qualcosa che davvero non ha per me tutto sto significato intrinseco da trovare
> Stiamo parlando di sesso. Ognuno lo vive a modo suo e ognuno con le proprie motivazioni che non dovrebbero essere messe in discussioni. Si può cercare di capire ma accettando appunto che ognuno da un significato diverso
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> so solo che a letto non potrei mai stare con una donna che non considero la mia zoccola, la mia troia, la mia puttana, la mia vacca....ma solo perchè io non potrei essere meno del suo zoccolo, troio, vacco, puttano.... potrei anche dire che deve essere una morta di cazzo quanto io sono un morto di figa ( ma sono la sua figa e il mio cazzo).
> La differenza è tutto nel "a letto", o per essere più esaustivi direi anche: in macchina, sulla lavatrice, sul tavolo, sul divano, sul bancone della cucina, in poltrona, sul pavimento, in doccia, in vasca, in mare, al lago....
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che le parole hanno un significato, ma trovo veramente "strano" non riuscire a decontestualizzarle e ricontestualizzarle


Oh santo cielo Benedetto!
Ma è difficile da capire che per altre persone il sesso non è roba da maiali? E non si tratta di essere freddi o angelici, ma di considerare umano il sesso e senza nulla di sporco o morboso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi fa molto piacere aver colto qualcosa del tuo "disgusto" nella specifica eventualità


Più che altro mi scade lui, non è che mi offendo io.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo Benedetto!
> Ma è difficile da capire che per altre persone il sesso non è roba da maiali? E non si tratta di essere freddi o angelici, ma di considerare umano il sesso e senza nulla di sporco o morboso.


E chi ha parlato di sporco e morboso?
Qualcuno qui lo considera così?


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> so solo che a letto non potrei mai stare con una donna che non considero la mia zoccola, la mia troia, la mia puttana, la mia vacca....ma solo perchè io non potrei essere meno del suo zoccolo, troio, vacco, puttano.... potrei anche dire che deve essere una morta di cazzo quanto io sono un morto di figa ( ma sono la sua figa e il mio cazzo).
> La differenza è tutto nel "a letto", o per essere più esaustivi direi anche: in macchina, sulla lavatrice, sul tavolo, sul divano, sul bancone della cucina, in poltrona, sul pavimento, in doccia, in vasca, in mare, al lago....
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che le parole hanno un significato, ma trovo veramente "strano" non riuscire a decontestualizzarle e ricontestualizzarle


Ho capito, ma mi rincresce informarti che la "TUA puttana" non esiste, nel senso che è un controsenso

Nel senso che se è una puttana, è di chi la paga e per il tempo che la paga, e non può essere altro che di sé stessa

Se è una puttana senza protettore.

Poi capisco affettuosamente l'eccitazione nel pensare quanto scrivi

Fossi una donna la troverei quasi tenera, ti dirò  (eccitante molto meno, ma tanto io sono un uomo e quindi non conta)

Quindi come fai a arrogarti addirittura il possesso di una puttana (che per sua natura la da Banalmente a chi la paga?)

Se invece è così per dire.. per farsi du risate o per  "dai su giochiamo a eccitarci tu sei la mia puttana ed io il tuo magnaccia" allora va bene

Però siamo quasi sul piano dei filmini di Alvaro Vitali Lino Banfi e Edwige Fenech

E continuo a credere che i discorsi della Cortellesi non di riferissero a situazioni di quel tipo.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non siamo però a comparti stagni.  E mi chiedo  (Anche perché ho avuto, ho consentito anche) esperienza del contrario, fino a che punto sia una dinamica producente all'interno di un rapporto "strutturato. Dove per strutturato intendo  (forse sbagliando parola, ma non me ne vengono in mente altre per ora) un rapporto con continuità nel futuro, progettuale, in cui non si dividono soltanto i momenti "belli". E allora ci troviamo di fronte a una parola (troia, puttana) carica di significati potenzialmente passibili di essere sdoganati in altri contesti.  Per come mi trovo io ora , penso che possa essere eccitantein un "apice", ma vada bene in contesti dove non so indaga troppo cosa porta in sé quella parola. Semplicemente non si indaga troppo, e la si piglia, per quel che è, in quel momento. Perché tanto più che tante verifiche non occorrono. Ieri al mare con la mia amica abbiamo conosciuto un po' di tipe strampalate, e non so bene come, ma abbiamo iniziato a raccontarci, più o meno come capita qui  Una di queste, che aveva avuto una relazione con uno impegnato, a conclusione della stessa, si è sentita addirittura rinfacciare il tempo "perso per stare dietro a lei. Tradotto in soldi eh, visto che lui rinunciava a guadagni per vederla, o almeno così le ha detto. Nel durante, trattata come una regina, cito testualmente ciò che ha detto lei. Quando questo mascheramento non è servito più, oplà che sono saltate fuori tutte le rinunce finanziarie del poveretto, e di qui che lei era costata come, se non più di una puttana. Non so se la chiamasse troia nel durante , ma il succo è che lei non aveva avuto mai modo di.... io lo chiamo "avere esperienza, delle parole di lui". E niente.... Nel mentre, se giochi, non puoi che avere fiducia, ma senz'altro ben più ascolto dell'altro nel caso in cui queste parole vengano usate da chi non è semplice accompagnatore, ma compagno di vita. Però devo anche dire che sono in una fase è in condizioni in cui, se la parola viene detta al momento giusto, e mi eccita, poche menate è va bene così. Se al contrario pensassi a una relazione più profonda (completa) starei molto più in guardia sui fatti . Vero senz'altro che vale pure il contrario. Ma non vedo una così abissale differenza di contesti (cioè tra lo scopare è il resto del vivere in relazione). Probabilmente il tutto sta, per me (ripeto, per me, ora) in come mi sento. Il resto? Così rispondo anche a @Nocciola : è già dura conoscere noi stessi, che una conoscenza così approfondita degli abissi dell'altro io non me la sogno neanche  Posso solo stare ai fatti, e dove non ce ne sono, o ce ne sono pochi, basarmi sulle mie sensazioni. Giuste o sbagliate che siano, pazienza quando non lasciano troppi rimpianti
> Comunque per dire (anche in altro campo): vi ho raccontato cose che mi hanno profondamente ferita, dette da mia madre. Io, quelle cose, le sapevo comunque di già.  È solo che non ho più chiuso gli occhi.


Non siamo a compartimenti stagni, è vero, e delle dinamiche che si possono innescare, si può anche parlare, benché alla fine sono roba dei diretti interessati

In buona sostanza: ognuno si arrangera' 

Io però ritorno sul significato e sulla capacità di spiegare

@patroclo che ha offerto con spontanea sincerità i suoi moti che intercetta in se, dice ad esempio: tu sei la MIA puttana

Ecco.. se io fossi la puttana in questione, vorrei capire cosa cappero sta dicendo a me e di me

In due parole: che vor di??

Perché una puttana a casa mia è una che, contro pagamento di una somma di denaro, offre il suo corpo per X ore a avventori.

Quindi che vor di puttana?
E soprattutto che vor di MIA puttana?

Che ti gira nel cervello mentre dici queste parole?


----------



## Vera (25 Agosto 2021)

Porca troia () ma questo discorso non si era già fatto?


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non siamo a compartimenti stagni, è vero, e delle dinamiche che si possono innescare, si può anche parlare, benché alla fine sono roba dei diretti interessati
> 
> In buona sostanza: ognuno si arrangera'
> 
> ...


Probabilmente carichi la questione di un significato che non c'è 
Vale a dire che quando @patroclo la chiama la "sua" puttana, sta pensando alla sua maiala (non vado oltre perché altrimenti dobbiamo spostarci in Maremma  ), senza dare al termine l'accezione della zoccola che va con tutti. E con questo mi spiego perché infatti non riesca ad immaginare che la parola possa dare fastidio, lo avevo capito nel mentre ha descritto quello che è il significato, nel crescendo per lui (ma @patroclo, se non fosse così, ovviamente correggimi  ). Che poi, da questo punto di vista, io esperienze dirette non ne ho, ma posso immaginare che al di là del pretendere ciò che si vuole perché c'è un corrispettivo in denaro, una puttana non sia particolarmente "coinvolta" in ciò che fa.... Ma qui parte forse anche una serie di immaginari miei , ripeto , per come lo ha descritto lui mi pare francamente più probabile che in quel "MIA" sia più che altro contenuta una serie di "porcaggine" (chiamiamola così), più che di elargizione a pagamento. Sul richiamo alla promiscuità non so che dirti.... @patroclo al limite risponderà 

Credo che questo discorso "non parta" in quel momento, e che più banalmente girerà nel cervello la prima roba che faccia eccitare lui e la sua partner (magari non necessariamente in questo ordine, se sai cosa fa eccitare l'altra parte e che aiuta a far culminare o progredire te  ).

Non credo che sia roba solo da Alvaro Vitali & dintorni, certamente verrebbe da ridere anche a me se durante un intero rapporto uno abusasse di questi appellativi. Mentre la "parolina" o meglio la frase al momento giusto ("nel".... momento giusto) a me non dispiace. Sono abbastanza "basica", e per ora va bene così , però ad esempio non mi viene il viceversa, cioè raramente mi è capitato di usare epiteti o frasi ad hoc, in effetti e a pensarci era stata più una cosa "di gioventù" 

Senza entrar troppo nei miei gusti o in dettagli  rispetto al passato (non calcolo in questo discorso le ultime volte con l'ex, dove se guardavo il soffitto era già una cosa poi non tanto "negativa") sono cambiata. Anche i "ruoli" giocati...., ma come ho già detto in altre occasioni con l'ex fu una perdita graduale e verso il basso di certi alfabeti che adesso sto riespandendo e riscoprendo, piano piano, quindi ancora troppo presto per dire  
Prima comunque contava più "la pratica" (ti ricordi di quando parlai della sega che sparì o quasi dal mio repertorio, poiché lui diceva che non fossi in grado di farla bene?  ), ora senz'altro molto più ciò che sento (anche perché se uno mi desse dell'incapace senza spiegarmi e/o guidarmi come e cosa gli piace, o stiamo giocando di gusto in quel ruolo , o altrimenti lo mando affanculo  ).


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Probabilmente carichi la questione di un significato che non c'è
> Vale a dire che quando @patroclo la chiama la "sua" puttana, sta pensando alla sua maiala (non vado oltre perché altrimenti dobbiamo spostarci in Maremma  ), senza dare al termine l'accezione della zoccola che va con tutti. E con questo mi spiego perché infatti non riesca ad immaginare che la parola possa dare fastidio, lo avevo capito nel mentre ha descritto quello che è il significato, nel crescendo per lui (ma @patroclo, se non fosse così, ovviamente correggimi  ). Che poi, da questo punto di vista, io esperienze dirette non ne ho, ma posso immaginare che al di là del pretendere ciò che si vuole perché c'è un corrispettivo in denaro, una puttana non sia particolarmente "coinvolta" in ciò che fa.... Ma qui parte forse anche una serie di immaginari miei , ripeto , per come lo ha descritto lui mi pare francamente più probabile che in quel "MIA" sia più che altro contenuta una serie di "porcaggine" (chiamiamola così), più che di elargizione a pagamento. Sul richiamo alla promiscuità non so che dirti.... @patroclo al limite risponderà
> 
> Credo che questo discorso "non parta" in quel momento, e che più banalmente girerà nel cervello la prima roba che faccia eccitare lui e la sua partner (magari non necessariamente in questo ordine, se sai cosa fa eccitare l'altra parte e che aiuta a far culminare o progredire te  ).
> ...


Io, più che caricare di significati, chiederei

Partendo da un significato condiviso con chiunque, che è quello del vocabolario.

E chiederei anche se la."parolina" non mi fosse dispiaciuta, e a quel punto non solo chiederei ma anche  "MI chiederei" perché mi è piaciuta.

Sono risposte molto facili, se uno ha studiato


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo Benedetto!
> Ma è difficile da capire che per altre persone il sesso non è roba da maiali? E non si tratta di essere freddi o angelici, ma di considerare umano il sesso e senza nulla di sporco o morboso.


...nel sesso ci sono una quantità di componenti vastissima, come nell'essere "umani". Faccio fatica a capire esattamente come lo inquadri.
nella fisicità vedo anche componenti animali, sporche, morbose...ovviamente è un mix in cui ognuno trova il proprio equilibrio, sto parlando di individui generici senza particolari parafilie


----------



## ologramma (26 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E chi ha parlato di sporco e morboso?
> Qualcuno qui lo considera così?


se siamo qui noi che abbiamo  tradito , non è sporco il sesso ma la cosa era morbosa  si o no?


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io, più che caricare di significati, chiederei
> 
> Partendo da un significato condiviso con chiunque, che è quello del vocabolario.
> 
> ...


Potrei portarti il mio esempio con "puttana" (ma senza alcun "mia"), che col mio ex è finito esattamente nel contrario. La risposta che ti dò qui è che la mancanza di comunicazione (proprio il chiedere e il parlarne serenamente fuori dal letto e dal momento.... responsabilità mia eh, anche se diciamo che lui non aiutava) era speculare al resto  
Però davvero, dovremmo spostare un pò di questa discussione nella Maremma....


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma mi rincresce informarti che la "TUA puttana" non esiste, nel senso che è un controsenso
> 
> Nel senso che se è una puttana, è di chi la paga e per il tempo che la paga, e non può essere altro che di sé stessa
> 
> ...


Avendo già risposto e conoscendo il tuo modo di "interagire" non credo mi dilungherò molto oltre
1- so cosa vuol dire tecnicamente puttana
2- ammetto che il dirty talking non mi è mai partito spontaneamente, tanti nanni fa, la prima volta che mi è stato chiesto penso di averle dato della "cretina" ....


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Potrei portarti il mio esempio con "puttana" (ma senza alcun "mia"), che col mio ex è finito esattamente nel contrario. La risposta che ti dò qui è che la mancanza di comunicazione (proprio il chiedere e il parlarne serenamente fuori dal letto e dal momento.... responsabilità mia eh, anche se diciamo che lui non aiutava) era speculare al resto
> Però davvero, dovremmo spostare un pò di questa discussione nella Maremma....


Però Il tuo esempio non conta, come non conterrebbe il mio

Se ognuno se la intende a modo suo,, fuori dal significato "convenzionale" non c'è possibilità di comprensione

Si può solo ascoltare chi usa il termine e capire il "suo senso" 

Noi si può solo fare pure congetture


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Avendo già risposto e conoscendo il tuo modo di "interagire" non credo mi dilungherò molto oltre
> 1- so cosa vuol dire tecnicamente puttana
> 2- ammetto che il dirty talking non mi è mai partito spontaneamente, tanti nanni fa, la prima volta che mi è stato chiesto penso di averle dato della "cretina" ....


Il mio modo di interagire è invitare alla condivisione

E sarebbe interessante tu provassi a spiegare, anche perché sei l'unico che ha provato a uscire dal guscio delle solite 3 stronzate messe in croce tipo "lo sanno tutti, si fa per ridere, è un gioco"

Però puoi anche evitare, io lo capisco che si va un po' in disagio


----------



## Martes (26 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ammetto che il dirty talking non mi è mai partito spontaneamente, tanti nanni fa, la prima volta che mi è stato chiesto penso di averle dato della "cretina" ....


Oh là, questa sì che sarebbe una storia interessante da approfondire!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> se siamo qui noi che abbiamo  tradito , non è sporco il sesso ma la cosa era morbosa  si o no?


No



patroclo ha detto:


> ...nel sesso ci sono una quantità di componenti vastissima, come nell'essere "umani". Faccio fatica a capire esattamente come lo inquadri.
> nella fisicità vedo anche componenti animali, sporche, morbose...ovviamente è un mix in cui ognuno trova il proprio equilibrio, sto parlando di individui generici senza particolari parafilie


Sai che io invece di morboso e sporco se condiviso non ci vedo proprio nulla



Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio modo di interagire è invitare alla condivisione
> 
> E sarebbe interessante tu provassi a spiegare, anche perché sei l'unico che ha provato a uscire dal guscio delle solite 3 stronzate messe in croce tipo "lo sanno tutti, si fa per ridere, è un gioco"
> 
> Però puoi anche evitare, io lo capisco che si va un po' in disagio


Si fa per ridere non l’ha detto nessuno, o forse solo tu 
Certo che ho ben chiaro cosa significa per me e per l’altro è cosa muove dentro entrambi. 
da lì a farmi pippe mentali sui significati che leggo qui (questo sì che un pochino mi fa ridere o scuotere la testa) ce ne passa e soprattutto farebbe suicidare i miei ormoni e non ci tengo che avvenga



patroclo ha detto:


> Avendo già risposto e conoscendo il tuo modo di "interagire" non credo mi dilungherò molto oltre
> 1- so cosa vuol dire tecnicamente puttana
> 2- ammetto che il dirty talking non mi è mai partito spontaneamente, tanti nanni fa, la prima volta che mi è stato chiesto penso di averle dato della "cretina" ....


Però al cretina avete riso insieme di sicuro 
Resta un modo per conoscersi e approfondire 
Comunque a parti inverse anche io ho qualche problema


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che io invece di morboso e sporco se condiviso non ci vedo proprio nulla


ma tendenzialmente neanch'io...però qualcosa c'è, se siamo cresciuti in questa società/cultura in qualche modo le vedo come inevitabile


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sai che io invece di morboso e sporco se condiviso non ci vedo proprio nulla


Ecco già saltata la magica  e istintiva condivisione


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio modo di interagire è invitare alla condivisione
> 
> E sarebbe interessante tu provassi a spiegare, anche perché sei l'unico che ha provato a uscire dal guscio delle solite 3 stronzate messe in croce tipo "lo sanno tutti, si fa per ridere, è un gioco"
> 
> Però puoi anche evitare, io lo capisco che si va un po' in disagio


nessun disagio... il tuo interagire è spesso tendezioso e quindi vorrei capire dove vuoi andare a parare e poi ne parliamo


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si fa per ridere non l’ha detto nessuno, o forse solo tu
> Certo che ho ben chiaro cosa significa per me e per l’altro è cosa muove dentro entrambi.
> da lì a farmi pippe mentali sui significati che leggo qui (questo sì che un pochino mi fa ridere o scuotere la testa) ce ne passa e soprattutto farebbe suicidare i miei ormoni e non ci tengo che avvenga


Si fa per ridere è stato detto (e scritto) eccome invece, in passato


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> nessun disagio... il tuo interagire è spesso tendezioso e quindi vorrei capire dove vuoi andare a parare e poi ne parliamo


Il mio interagire può anche risultare minaccioso, se per quello.

Qui nessuno viene mandato alla forca,.se ti fa piacere aprirti, sarebbe interessante

Ma deve fare piacere a te, io posso offrirti lo spazio di apertura, con degli spunti, tipo la "mia puttana"

Altri ti diranno "ma bravo, così si fa!"

E l'approfondimento muore e finisce li

Dipende cosa piace a te


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco già saltata la magica  e istintiva condivisione


In che senso?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa per ridere è stato detto (e scritto) eccome invece, in passato


Non ho ricordi, si è parlato di gioco 
Sarà che a me fa tutt’altro effetto che ridere


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il mio interagire può anche risultare minaccioso, se per quello.
> 
> Qui nessuno viene mandato alla forca,.se ti fa piacere aprirti, sarebbe interessante
> 
> ...


Se lo trovassi minaccioso avrei già chiuso

...allora fammi una domanda diretta


----------



## Skorpio (26 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Se lo trovassi minaccioso avrei già chiuso
> 
> ...allora fammi una domanda diretta


Si.
Immaginando anche di ragionare privatamente tra soli uomini, che più di qualcuno si sente anche un po' più libero di esprimersi su certi argomenti .. io ero appunto rimasto colpito da "la mia puttana"

Hai anche messo dentro altri concetti, parlando di cose sporche, morbose.. hai accennato all'aspetto possessorio.

Siamo uomini di mondo (come direbbe la Cortellesi) e un po' su queste situazioni ci siamo passati tutti, di diritto o di rovescio

Pensavo allo "sfogo" che fa (mentre uno è lì nel letto) il dire "sei la MIA puttana!" a differenza dell'effetto che può fare il dire "sei UNA puttana!"

Pensavo a quello sporco che accennavi, lo accostavo a "puttana!" 

mi era venuto in mente che forse dicendo "sei la mia puttana!" quell'eventuale sporco alla fin fine sono panni sporchi che si lavano in casa.. e quindi diventa un "bello sporco"
Roba vostra insomma.
 esclusività

Secondo te (e qui sta la domanda) ho in qualche modo inteso bene il senso?

(E ovviamente se vuoi aggiungere o specificare )


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si.
> Immaginando anche di ragionare privatamente tra soli uomini, che più di qualcuno si sente anche un po' più libero di esprimersi su certi argomenti .. io ero appunto rimasto colpito da "la mia puttana"
> 
> Hai anche messo dentro altri concetti, parlando di cose sporche, morbose.. hai accennato all'aspetto possessorio.
> ...


...si, è una questione d'intimità e più che di possesso di possedersi. per la morbosità, pur non sentendomi morboso non credo che nessuno possa negarne l'esistenza. Non potrei mai dire "sei una puttana" senza specificare che sei la "MIA"
possiamo anche dire che nell'immaginario/tradizione/cultura cattolica comune si è sempre sostenuto che le cose sporche/porche, se mai si dovessero fare, non si fanno con le mogli ma appunto con le puttane, la differenza tra sesso procreativo e ricreativo - tra passione e "dovere".
Pur non credendoci (nonostante alla fine il mio matrimonio era su quella strada ), non posso dire che sia un pensiero sconosciuto, magari anche qui ci sono degli elementi di qualche strato subculturale su cui si potrebbe indagare.

Ma questo è il mio pensiero, è la "mia parte"...devo indagare come è percepito dall'altra parte, ma posso dire che è uno dei "giochi" che non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente d'introdurre di mia iniziativa, poi quando una cosa funziona si aderisce sempre con entusiasmo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...nel sesso ci sono una quantità di componenti vastissima, come nell'essere "umani". Faccio fatica a capire esattamente come lo inquadri.
> nella fisicità vedo anche componenti animali, sporche, morbose...ovviamente è un mix in cui ognuno trova il proprio equilibrio, sto parlando di individui generici senza particolari parafilie


Ma gli esseri umani sono animali. Non vedo perché trovare l’animalità un aspetto altro dell’essere umano.


----------



## patroclo (26 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma gli esseri umani sono animali. Non vedo perché trovare l’animalità un aspetto altro dell’essere umano.


boh....non riesco a capire se siamo d'accordo e parliamo lingue diverse oppure siamo semplicemente su pianeti diversi


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> boh....non riesco a capire se siamo d'accordo e parliamo lingue diverse oppure siamo semplicemente su pianeti diversi


Opterei per l'ultima ipotesi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Agosto 2021)




----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> C'è già stata una discussione simile, con lo stesso link al monologo... me lo ricordo solo io?!?!??


Io pure, pensavo infatti fosse una replica estiva.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> In sintesi, è noto che “il cazzo piace a tutte” (se etero) che significa che il sesso piace, che si fa per provare piacere e che così deve andare. Pensare di sentirsi trasgressiva o appartenente a una specie di donne porcone che godono, mi fa ridere. È come se mi dicessero “ah sei una che mangia! Golosona!” È vero che esistono le anoressiche, ma mangiare e provarne gusto è un atto naturale.


Mah, dipende.
Gli inglesi per esempio hanno sempre mangiato da schifo, perché storicamente non hanno mai attribuito al cibo il significato di "piacere", ma di utilità. Concetto che appartiene un po' a tanti popoli nordici.
Singolarmente esistono delle differenze enormi, per cui ci sono persone più attratte dal sesso e altre meno, persone con più pregiudizi e blocchi e altri che non ne hanno.
C'è chi si masturba una volta al giorno, chi non lo fa mai, per esempio.
Il termine zoccola negli anni ha ampliato il significato, come altri nella lingua italiana, come cazzone per esempio, che a seconda del contesto può avere un significato simpatico o dispregiativo. E' il contesto ad attribuire il significato corretto al termine.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non credi che ho capito?
> Ho capito benissimo.
> Nel sesso si gioca.
> Ma si gioca con ruoli e significati, si gioca in termini di potere e si varia il gioco.
> Però io non mi trovo nei giochi di potere.


Questo è il tuo modo di vivere il sesso.
Per altri il gioco di potere può invece essere fondamentale.
Il sesso richiede affinità: per questo per alcune coppie funziona, per altre no.
Non basta ovviamente averlo più lungo o la quinta di seno per risultare desiderabili sessualmente, anzi.



Foglia ha detto:


> Io il bisogno di considerarlo il mio puttano non ce l'ho. Capisco ciò che vuoi dire, ma capisco anche che sia abbastanza difficile riuscire a non portar fuori dal contesto del sesso "la puttana". Non siamo fatti a comparti stagni, facilissimo che dal gioco si possa passare a qualcosa che si insinua tra due a livelli più profondi. E allora pensare al "reciproco" non è che alla fine della fiera venga per così dire in soccorso.... Spero di essermi spiegata, son concetti in cui penso sia molto facile incartarsi....


Nel sesso ci si usa comunque per raggiungere il proprio piacere.
Giocoforza ci si mette a disposizione anche per essere usati.
Ma è un uso finalizzato a raggiungere un obiettivo altamente desiderabile.



patroclo ha detto:


> Ma si continua a fare esempi "pubblici", qui si parla di dirty talking nell'intimità della coppia. Siamo tutti d'accordo che possono essere offese nel 99,99% dei casi in cui si usano...ma c'è questo 0.01% in cui si vivono in un territorio dove è consentito, la discussione è nata perchè per qualcuno non esiste e non deve esistere neanche questo 0.01%
> Non credo che qualcuno si metta a discutere se in un gruppo di gay li sentisse chiamare tra loro "froci" o in un gruppo di afroamericani "negri"... e sono parole pesanti


Molti gay si chiamano tra loro froci. 
Tra neri invece è un insulto la parola Coconut.
Ovvero essere nero e pensare da bianco.
Nero fuori e bianco dentro.



Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto. E *playboy o sciupa femmine altrettanto ammazzerebbero l'ormon*e. Forse ora è però più chiaro perché parlavo della ambivalenza di questa parola. Detto ciò, e lo ripeto, starei molto più a guardare se in quel momento eccita anche me. E ribadisco Anche, senza farmi troppe domande, all'interno di rapporti dove non è neanche minimamente il caso che me le ponga. Al momento, va bene così
> 
> Ma non mi è possibile negare il retaggio di una parola, o non capire perché ad alcune possa dare fastidio sempre, e a prescindere.


A te.
Giustamente, ogni persona cerca quello che le accende fantasie e non solo.
Ci sono donne che adorano l'uniforme, per dire.
Non metterei dei paletti, in generale.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh santo cielo Benedetto!
> Ma è difficile da capire che per altre persone il sesso non è roba da maiali? E non si tratta di essere freddi o angelici, ma di considerare umano il sesso e senza nulla di sporco o morboso.


E' quello che ti si sta dicendo.
Il sesso e tutto ciò che ruota intorno è una questione individuale.
E anche di punti di vista maschili e femminili molto variegati.

Va bene, ma la cosa più interessante non l'avete detta.
Usate il dirty talking facendo sesso?
Vi è mai stato chiesto?
Allestite o recitate in coppia situazioni eccitanti, al limite della scabrosità o del sordido, per eccitarvi?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene, ma la cosa più interessante non l'avete detta.
> Usate il dirty talking facendo sesso?
> Vi è mai stato chiesto?
> Allestite o recitate in coppia situazioni eccitanti, al limite della scabrosità o del sordido, per eccitarvi?


Si
Si
No


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> No, percepisco queste cose in modo molto diverso
> Anzitutto "io troia, tu uno che va con una troia" è svalutativo se si fa diventare quel che è retaggio di ciò che pensa la società di un qualcosa di pienamente condiviso all'interno della coppia. Se lo si svincola dallo spettro sociale, ce ne si fa in qualche misura "beffa", non lo trovo affatto svalutativo all'interno di una relazione di coppia. O almeno, non necessariamente svalutativo (e questo dipende appunto dal livello in cui una coppia riesce a mettersi in discussione CONOSCENDO i condizionamenti esterni, ma scegliendo di collocarli in una certa dimensione nel proprio microcosmo.
> 
> Mi ha colpita la parte che ho evidenziato in rosso, perché anche quella non la condivido. L'altro fa sempre come vuole , e i condizionamenti che gli puoi dare tu sono sempre condizionamenti che fanno star meglio lui. Sicché PER TE non esisterà più, ma lui comunque continuerà ad esistere, e farà quel che vorrà magari senz'altro con altri condizionamenti (sei più condizionata tu da lui a negarne l'esistenza contro l'evidenza dei fatti, vale a dire che esiste a prescindere da te, a ben vedere. E' più un faccia come vuole _senza me _, che di fatto non mette in discussione la sopravvivenza di entrambi). Nel cuckoldismo avviene proprio che due si facciano beffa di un certo tabù, di un certo condizionamento sociale normalmente introiettato nella coppia. Se così non è (e serve come cessione di potere, o riequilibrio di potere) è perché comunque va in qualche misura ad intaccare un disequilibrio.... perde, per così dire, la valenza di gioco (che è poi il dire ad una "sei una troia!" durante il rapporto, e ne acquista un altro che è possibile collocare solo con la consapevolezza dei disequilibri in quella coppia.
> ...


Ho letto attentamente, e se mi colloco nella prospettiva che proponi, non posso che concordare con quel che scrivi.

La prospettiva in cui ho collocato quel che ho scritto è però altra.

Ossia, parto dal fatto che socialmente il troia etc etc ha i suoi effetti.
Ok, dato di realtà.

Mi sposto dalla società e entro nel potere individuale rispetto a quel che la società propone.

Ed in questo senso ho usato il termine svalutativo.
E' svalutativo non per il *significato sociale *del contenuto dello scambio (se io *troia*, allora tu *vai con troia*) ma proprio per la struttura della comunicazione.

Quel SE IO...ALLORA TU è di per sè una dinamica di potere implicita.
Un legaccio relazionale.
Incatena le azioni di uno a quelle dell'altro come se fossero assolutamente inscindibili. E questo va a ridurre non solo lo spazio di azione, ma anche il desiderio. Il desiderio muore nei legacci, semplicemente.

Se si esce dal meccanismo del debito, credito di quel SE IO...ALLORA TU e si entra invece nel meccanismo dello scambio, diventa un
IO SONO, DESIDERO, OFFRO, MANGIO (quel che vuoi, vale con qualunque azione, anche decidere dove andare in vacanza) TU che ne PENSI? COME TI COLLOCHI?

La società entra come storia individuale, ma non come controllore interno.

Ovviamente serve che entrambi siano in linea.

Che è poi il motivo per cui dicevo che si può scopare con chiunque senza troppe differenze.
Ma essere in esclusiva in termini di percorso di sessualità è un'altra cosa.
Che non è legata al mi piace il cazzo, oppure mi piace la figa, o prenderlo in culo, o farmi pisciare addosso, o stare in ginocchio sui ceci o quel che si vuole.
Ma è invece legata alla condivisione dell'IO SONO (con quel che comporta in termini di desiderare, offrire) in reciprocità dialettica.

Che è poi la base per la costruzione di compromessi proattivi e non di vessazione (SE IO oggi vengo al mare, ALLORA TU domani vieni in montagna...scontrini di debito e credito, potere implicito e negato, etc etc).

Intendevo adolescenziale proprio il FARSI BEFFA.
HO 40 e rotti anni, una mia posizione in me stessa e nel mondo, non vedo proprio vantaggio alcuno nel fare azioni mirate a farmi beffa di una entità che fondamentalmente manco sa che esisto. 
E trovo inutilmente stancante relazionarmi con chi ancora è radicato nel pensiero magico del farsi beffa di usi e costumi.

Io mi relaziono con chi nutre e coltiva i suoi propri costumi nella prospettiva del benessere e della non vessazione.

Cedere il potere E' fare quel che si vuole.
IO desidero cedere il potere che ho su me stessa e lo cedo a chi ritengo sia degno di averne cura.

Non c'è vessazione.

Mi sembra che interpreti la cessione consensuale e desiderata come un abuso.
O come un qualcosa che si FA per l'altro (invece che che come qualcosa che si OFFRE all'altro) mettendo se stessi in posizione secondaria.
(fra l'altro, se mi metto in posizione secondaria, non sto neppure cedendo. SE sono in posizione secondaria, quello ho da offrire, non potere di posizione primaria).

E concordo con te che abusi di questo tipo ce ne siano parecchi.
Come anche gira parecchia compiacenza (faccio per fare piacere all'altro...salvo poi segnarmelo per tempi futuri...con quel che ho fatto per te!!!argh!!!)

Ma non c'è abuso dove c'è consensualità fra adulti capaci di intendere e di volere e consapevoli di se stessi.
Questo ovviamente presuppone un percorso individuale prima che di coppia.
Che è comunque una linea parecchio rischiosa...una fune tirata fra disfunzionalità e funzionalità, cascare è roba da poco.

Se le personalità coinvolte non sono solide, ne esce un gran casino.
Ma questo vale in qualunque ambito.

Il discorso della beffa, che rimetti anche qui. Vale quel che dicevo sopra.

Certo che se la tua prospettiva è che le proprie azioni discendano da dicotomia accetto/rifiuto - mi beffo della società, tutto quello che ho scritto non ha il minimo significato.

Sappi però che la prospettiva che porti è parecchio riduttiva. 
Non perchè sia riduttiva in sè, ma perchè usandola come traduttore unico fa perdere altre visioni.
E' come voler usare il traduttore da inglese a italiano per tradurre russo italiano.
Non funziona. Semplicemente.

E non perchè un traduttore è quello giusto e l'altro no...semplicemente si usa uno strumento che non funziona per svolgere quella funzione.
Ed è ovvio che in questo modo quella funzione possa sembrare distorta, disfunzionale, impossibile.

Ma non è la funzione. E' lo strumento.

Questo ovviamente vale per ogni prospettiva. Ecco perchè trovo interessanti quelle diverse dalla mia.
Amplio la mia prospettiva. 
Poi ovviamente io sono io.


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Va bene, ma la cosa più interessante non l'avete detta.
> Usate il dirty talking facendo sesso?
> Vi è mai stato chiesto?
> Allestite o recitate in coppia situazioni eccitanti, al limite della scabrosità o del sordido, per eccitarvi?


Noi usiamo il dirty talking costantemente, nel rispetto di luoghi e persone ovviamente.

Ma personalmente non riesco proprio a percepirlo come dirty. Anzi.
Lo percepisco come un qualcosa di molto "puro" e "innocente".

Quando G. mi dice, scrive "ciao, zoccola.." io percepisco un profondo affetto da parte sua. Che va oltre l'amore.
Percepisco il suo donarmi una volta di più i suoi immaginari e le sue fantasie e al contempo accogliere le mie.

Quel che è eccitante è la carezza leggera che sfiora dentro. Niente di esplosivo.
E' pace. Riposo. Casa.
Una scossa appena percepibile che resta lì e mi attraversa e riattraversa.

Fra l'altro, mi basta un suo sguardo per percepire quel "ciao zoccola".
Ecco...questo sì che è profondamente eccitante. Nei termini della scossa che dicevo, che scende ancora più sotto e mi pervade.
Anche se siamo al supermercato e stiamo comprando la carta igienica.

Io non vedo nessuna pratica CONSENSUALE sordida.
Dallo scopare alla missionaria allo scat, masturbazione di ogni tipo compresa.

Cosa intendi per scabroso o sordido??
(a parte l'abuso).


----------



## danny (27 Agosto 2021)

Pausa musicale. Il loro nome è un acronimo. Erano note negli anni 70/80. Collaborarono con Giuni Russo.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Agosto 2021)

vorrei dirvi una cosa ma non vorrei venire lapidato sulla pubblica piazza.
oggi pomeriggio mentre le procuravo un orgasmo mi ha chiesto se e’ La mia troia.
pensando a questo post ed a tutte le fisime mentali che vi fate ho preferito soprassedere ed occupare la bocca in altro modo, con la troietta. 
e’ un lavoro sporco, ma qualcuno lo deve pur fare.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si
> Si
> No


Nel caso qui qualcuno abbia una amplesso con qualche signora o signorina del forum deve stare ben attento alle parole che usa durante l’amplesso stesso, si rischia di finire In un pippone filosofico da far scappare anche gli uccelli più ostinati. Dio santo quante seghe mentali inutili.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2021)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho letto attentamente, e se mi colloco nella prospettiva che proponi, non posso che concordare con quel che scrivi.
> 
> La prospettiva in cui ho collocato quel che ho scritto è però altra.
> 
> ...


Ho riflettuto un pò sulle tue parole. E sì, effettivamente porto una prospettiva riduttiva.
Premesso che non è ancora capitato, sono più portata (per quello che voglio ADESSO, e nel contesto di questa relazione, ORA) a ridurre una certa prospettiva. Il rischio è (e lo so) che ovviamente il non detto possa, prima o poi, implodere in me nella relazione, ma ne sono consapevole e credo di aver valutato anche in base al tipo, di relazione. Così certamente ridimensionando la prospettiva.
Che altrimenti vedo quella parola spesa, quel "troia", se lo devo inserire nella mia storia personale, come una danza piuttosto macabra con la violenza. A questo rimanderebbe la mia storia personale del "sei una troia", e questo evocherebbe quella parola nella prospettiva che dici tu. In franchezza? E' una parte di me che, ora come ora, non desidero porgli davanti , preferisco sì.... forse in parte anche fuggire a quella realtà (alla mia realtà), in quel contesto. Forse un pò superficialmente, mi interessa altro e portare altro. Vuoi perché lo conosco poco, vuoi perché.... non ho voglia di portargli quello. Non ora, e non in una forma che sia più del vago, non so se mi spiego  E probabilmente da qui deriva anche il fatto di non averti capita, inizialmente. Ho un pò il "rifiuto" di questa parte di me che danza con la violenza, la disistima e altre robette che stanno in me, ma soprattutto con la violenza. Ti ringrazio per la chiarezza e per avermi consentito questa (forse un pò amara, ma comunque utile) riflessione


----------

